# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  مسابقة # الكلمات المتقاطعه # ( مطوره )

## 7mammah

*لن أبدأ مسابقة الكلمات المتقاطعة هذه إلا بعد إجازة العيد*

*لكن إستعدادا ً لها أود تقديم شرح مبسط لها* 

*حتى يستطيع جميع من سيشاركني إتباع الطريقة* 

*وسيجد الطريقة سهلة إن شاء الله*


*ستكون شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعة التي سنستخدمها* 

*على نمط الشكل الآتي*




*هذا على سبيل المثال  طبعا ً*

*والآن كيف نكتب على شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعه هذه*

*إليكم الطريقة* 


*( 1 )* 

طبعا أي برنامج لتعديل الصور ( Photo Editing ) يصلح , و أشهرها طبعا ( PhotoShop Pro ) , 
و لكننا سنستعرض هنا العمل باستخدام البرنامج المشهور , و الموجود على كل جهاز كمبيوتر مع ال Windows ,

و هو برنامج ال ( Paint Prush ) .

من قائمة Start , اختر All Programs , ثم Accessories , ثم اختر Paint , فيفتح البرنامج .





*( 2 )*


نفتح قائمة File ثم Open , ثم نختار الصورة المطلوب الكتابة فيها ( طبعا لازم نكون مسجلين صورة الشبكة قبل 

كده , باستخدام Save as للصورة ) , فتفتح لك الصورة فى البرنامج .





*( 3 )*

كبر الفراغ حول الصورة بالوقوف بالماوس على حافة الصورة حتى يتغير شكل الماوس الى سهم أسود صغير ذو رأسين .






*( 4 )*


استخدم الأيقونة الموضحة فى الصورة ( على شكل حرف A ) للكتابة فى الفراغ بجانب الصورة , و يمكنك تحديد الخط و اللون و المقاس المستخدم للكتابة .





*( 5 )* 


استخدم أيقونة Cut لقص الحروف ثم لصقها فى الشبكة حيث تريد , و لا تنسى استخدام أيقونة ( الخلفية الشفافة) الموضحة فى الصورة .





بعد انهاء الكتابة , قم بقص الصورة Cut بالمقاس الذى تريده , ثم افتح قائمة File ثم New ثم أعمل Paste 

للصورة , و اعمل Save للصورة بالاسم الذى تريده .



*إن شاء الله ستكون مسابقة ثقافية وفي كل المجالات الثقافيه ..*

* لكن بطريقة الكلمات المتقاطعة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسمه تعالى..*
*فكرة حلوووة..*
*ومسااابقه شيقه وممتعه..*
*بوركت افكارك ياانين..*
*لكن بعد متابعتي لهااا ..*
*الفقره الرابعه لم تنجح معي ..*
*لا اعلم لماذااا..*
*دمتي بخير..*
*تحياااتي..*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هلا وغلا شذى * 

*تسلمي شذى من ذوقش يالطيبه*

*والفقرة الرابعه اهي خاصه بإدخال الحروف بالمربعات*

* وهي أسهل خطوة* 

*وبس تطبقينها على البرنامج تشوفينها سهله*

*استخدمي الرمز الموضح  اللي عليه حرف ( a) ومن خلاله راح تقدرين تدخلين الحروف*

*وحتى بنسق الخط اللي تبينه*

*إن شاء الله راح تنجحين وبسهوله*

*تحياتي لك ِ شذى ولمرورك الحلو*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بأنتظار اللعبه



بعد العيد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احم احم 
وصلت الخايبه
اما اني من كثر شوقي الى اللعبه اتمنى اني اصير شاطره 
واعرف اسوي كل الشغل الي شرحتيه فوق
بصراحه كتير احب هاي اللعبه 
بس ما ادري يحالفني الحظ واكون احدى منسوباتها ولا لا
و يمكن استعين بالشبل بشرح الطريقه عمليا معايا
وعيد سعيد مقدما اختي الغاليه اونه الحلوه

----------


## ابو طارق

*فكرة  جميلة  ورائعة* 

*وكما قالت  العزيزة  شذى* 

*قصة  الحروف  لم  تظبط  معي  ايضا*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*مرحبا ً شذى مجددا ً* 
*مرحبا ً الأمل الوردي* 
*مرحبا ً معلمه عفاف*  
*مرحبا ً والدي ابو طارق* 

*إن شاء الله بالنسبه لفقرة الحروف وكيفية إضافتها وكتابتها*  
*راح أضع لاحقا ً شرح آخر بشكل أبسط* 
*وماراح تشوفوا أي صعوبة ، كذلك راح تكون مسابقه مريحه بالنسبه* 
*للوقت يعني ماراح تحسوا بضغط الوقت .. راح تكون أسبوعية وراح*  
*’تعطون الوقت الكافي لمهلة تقديم الحل ...*  
*كل شيء راح أشرحللكم هو بوقتو* 
 
تحيـآآتے

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

فكره حلوه والمسابقه راح تكون ممتعه 

بتظارها بعد العيد وانشاء الله اكون من المشاركين

تحياتي لش مشرفتنا الغاليه

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

وااااااااااااااااااااو 
مسابقة كتيييييييييييير حلوة وشيقة 
ما شاء الله عليج وعلى افكارج 
الي يعرف للفوتوشوب ما راج تكون عنده مشكلة 
مووووو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ونحن بالأنتظار

----------


## صدق الايمان

فكره حلوه بس شكلها متعبه نوعا ما

----------


## المتحير

حلوه بالانتظار

----------


## النور الالهي

مشكوره على المسابقه بس ليش مو طالع عندي الحروف

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*احلى بنت زعلانه*

*نوارة* 

*معلمه عفاف*

*صدق الايمان*

*المتحير*

*النور الإلهي*


*نورتوا أعزائي*

*ولمن ينتظر المسابقه إن شاء الله سنبدأها بعد أيام العيد* 

*ولمن يجد صعوبه في إدخال الحروف*

* فأشرح ذلك بالتفصيل الممل ّ فيما بعد*

*وأطمئنوا فأنا لن أبدأ المسابقه إلا بعد أن أتأكد أن الجميع صاروا*

* يعرفون الطريقة وحتى راح أخليكم تحطوا لي نموذج به حروف*

* لأطمئن من انكم فهمتم الطريقه* 

*وإن شاء الله نقوم معا ً بعمل كل ذلك بوقته*

*تحياتي لكم*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

شكله ممتعة يسلموو انين  بالانتظار

----------


## النور الالهي

متى راح تيتدأ المسابقة في اي يوم   


                 او مشكوره تسلمي

----------


## 7mammah

> شكله ممتعة يسلموو انين بالانتظار



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الله يسلمك ِ عزيزتي {حلم شاعرة} وإن شاء الله تشاركي*

*تحياتي لك ِ*

----------


## 7mammah

> متى راح تيتدأ المسابقة في اي يوم 
> 
> 
> 
> او مشكوره تسلمي



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*راح تبدأ متى فهم الأعضاء الراغبين بالمشاركه الطريقة* 

*والطريقة راح أشرحها بالتفصيل ... غدا ً إن شاء الله أضع شرح تفصيلي*

*العفو عزيزتي النور الإلهي وتسلميلي على المرور*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*وبه نستعين ،* 
*أعزائي الآن أضع لكم الشرح التفصيلي* 
*لكيفية الكتابة على شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعة* 
*علما ً أننا لن نستخدم الفوتوشوب ، بل سنتسخدم برنامجا ً أسهل بكثير هو موجود بجهاز كل منكم ...* 

*برنامج الرسام أو { Paint }* 
*وأنا أفترض هنا أنكم تعرفون جيدا ً كل الخطوات السابقة*  
*لإضافة الحروف ،* 
*وما يعيقكم وتجدون فيه صعوبه هي الخطوة الرابعه الخاصه بإدخال* 
*الحروف .. وسأبدأ الشرح من هذه الخطوة ... لكن لا بأس من ذكر* 
*الخطوات السابقه بشكل سريع وعلى من يتصفح الموضوع لأول مره*  
*الرجوع لأول صفحة للنظر لهذه الخطوات* 
*خطوة ( 1 ) : فتح صورة شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعه بواسطة برنامج الرسام* 
*خطوة ( 2 ) : الضغط على زر الكتابة وتوسعة الرقعة البيضاء* 
*خطوة ( 3 ) : البدء في كتابة الحروف* 
*الآن نشرح الطريقة بالتفصيل الممل ّ حتى أنكم من طول الشرح ستصابون* 
*بالرعب قليلا ً لأنكم ستظنون أن العملية صعبة بينما هي في الواقع تستغرق* 
*ثواني فقط .. إذن تابعوا بتركيز*  
*فأنا قمت بعمل صور توضيحية وسأدع الصور الآن تتكلم* 
*علما ً أنني أيضا ً قمت بعمل شرح فيديو للطريقة* 
*ويمكن لمن لا يطيق التعامل مع الصور أن يلجأ لشرح الفيديو* 
*أو محاولة فهم شرح الصور وكذلك فهمها أيضا ً بالفيديو*  
*يعني الأثنين معا ً وهو الأفضل* 

 

 
*هنا فقط أحب أن أذكر أن الأنساق المفضلة للحروف هي كما يلي* 
*الحجم : 14*
*النمط : Arial* 
*كذلك نضغط على حرف B الخاص بتضخيم الحرف لجعله أشد وضوحا ً* 

 

 

 
*سأتابع الشرح بالرد القادم للتسهيل*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وبه نستعين ،* 

*تكملة الشرح من حيث أنتهينا بالمشاركة السابقه*




*هذه الخطوة القادمة ستبدو لكم أشد وضوحا ً خصوصا ً من خلال ملف الفيديو الذي أرفقته هنا بنهاية هذا الرد*














*وهذا ملف فيديو بالصوره المتحركة ترون فيه جميع خطواتي السابقة*

*ربما حجمه كبير قليلا ً لأنه من نسق  AVI*
*لكنه سريع التحميل لمن يستخدمون إتصال الـ دي إس إل*

*http://www.gulfup.com/dldhKN36198.avi.html*

*وأخيرا ً لا تظنوا أن العملية صعبه او حتى طويله*

*بل سهلة وما يجعلها طويلة هو الشرح بالصور فقط*

*وهذه المسابقه التقييم الخاص بها عالي .. جدا ً عالي لما تتطلبه من جهد*

*ليس فقط في العمل على البرنامج بل أيضا ً في التفكير والحل*

*وهكذا هي مسابقات الكلمات المتقاطعه دوما ً مسليـّـة جدا ً* 

*تجمع أنماط من المسابقات في قالب واحد*

*وتحتوي على كم ّ هائل من المعلومات الثقافية في شتى المجالات*

*++++++++++++++++++++*

*الآن أطلب من كل منكم كتابة حروف إسمه ومن ثم تطبيق الشرح*

*بوضع حروف إسمه داخل مربعات شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعه*

*حتى أضمن أنكم فهمتوا الطريقة* 

*وإذا لم تفهموها أيضا ً لا مشكله نلغي هذه المسابقه*


تحيـآآتے

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*فقط أحب أن أنبه إلى شيء* 

*وهو في الخطوة التي نفتح فيها المربع الفارغ عندما نريد أن نضع الحروف*

*تأكدوا أنكم تضعوا جميع الحروف التي أنتم بحاجة لها لوضعها داخل الشبكة*

*أي أنكم تكونوا من قبل أعددتم الحل وتعرفون ماتحتاجونه من الحروف* 

*فأكتبوها جميعها والأفضل بالترتيب حسب الحل*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

فهمتها 
وطبقتها 
وظبطت معاي 
مشكور انونة

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*رائع جدا ً !*

*سعيدة جدا ً بإستيعابكما للطريقة ، كانت سهله جدا ً  مو ؟*

*وبإنتظار بقية الأعضاء كذلك*

----------


## إيقآعآت قلب

مشكووورة أنين
والله يعطيش الف عافيه على المسابقه
طالعه مررره حلووووه 
بس أنـــي بستعمل الفوتووشوب عآآآدي ؟ <<~ يضبط عندي احسن ^^

----------


## 7mammah

> مشكووورة أنين
> والله يعطيش الف عافيه على المسابقه
> طالعه مررره حلووووه 
> بس أنـــي بستعمل الفوتووشوب عآآآدي ؟ <<~ يضبط عندي احسن ^^



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*العفو عزيزتي إيقآعآت قلب* 

*والله يسلمش ويعافيش*

*وعااادي تقدري  تستخدمي الفوتوشوب مو شرط نستخدم برنامج محدد*
*والفوتوشوب أسهل وأحسن ... أنا ذكرت برنامج الرسام فقط لأنه المتاح بكل جهاز ولأنه امكن الأسهل بالنسبة لكثيرين من أمثالي أنا خايبه في الفوتوشوب ههههه*

----------


## النور الالهي



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*روووعه أختي النور الإلهي*

*أرأيتم كيف أن الطريقة سهلة جدا ً ؟*

*إذن بإنتظار البقية ليتعرفوا على الطريقة* 

*وبالغد الساعة الواحدة ظهرا ً   بتوقيت هذا المنتدى*

*أضع لكم أول شبكة كلمات متقاطعة* 

*وستكون أولى شبكاتنا للكلمات المتقاطعة سهلة كبداية*

*والمهلة كافية إن شاء الله ( 72 ) ساعة لحلها وإحضارها لهنا لهذه الصفحة ، ودائما ً ستكون هذه هي المهلة المتاحة لإحضار الحل* 

*والمسابقة أسبوعية ، وأما التقييم الخاص بها فهو كالتالي*

*ثلاثة تقييمات لأول من يأتي بالحل*

*وتقييمان للثاني* 

*وتقييم للثالث*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واخيرا واخيرا وبعد جهد جهيد
تعلمت وباتباع خطوات انونه الحلوه بس فهمت
والله وطلعت شاطره
يا ناس يا هو باركوا ليي
مع انه عندي شوية اخطاء بس بالممارسه راح انجح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

معليش ابله انين راح اسمع كلامش وما راح احدد الحرف كبير   :bigsmile:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يا سلااام  والله فرحتيني معلمه* 

*وكنت اتوقع تلاقين صعوبه معلمه وقلت ابتساهل وياش وقابله تكتبيهم كتابة عادية لكن التقييم راح يكون منخفض*

*بس الحمدلله فاجأتيني معلمه وانتي عرفتيها * 

*وبعد  23 دقيقة احطللكم أولى شبكاتي من الكلمات المتقاطعه باقي اشويه وانتهي من تأليفها*

*وإن شاء الله ماكو  صعوبه بيها معلمه*

*===============*

*تذكير فقط* 

*الطريقة المثلى للحل  هي* 

*ان تكتبوا اولا ً الحل على ورقة وقلم * 

*حتى تعرفوا جيدا ً جميع الحروف التي ستحتاجونها في الحل*

*وعند إنشاء المربع الذي ستدخلون به الحروف تدخلوا به جميع الحروف*

*موفقين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بجد زاد حماسي وشوقي الى هاللعبة بس ما ادري باول الوقت اكون موجوده ولا انخمدت ولا وشو 
بس اكيد باحاول

----------


## 7mammah

*أتممت إنجاز شبكة رقم ( 1 ) منذ قليل* 

*ويعني لا تضحكوا على تأليفي طيب*

*هادي كبداية بس وراعيت في تأليفها أنو تكون سهلة إن شاء الله*

*وحتى لو في صعوبه في أي جزء منها خبروني وراح أعطيكم تلميحات*





*أولا ً هذه هي  شـبـكـــتــنــــا*




*أفقيا ً  :*

*1- مشرف منتدى كرامات أهل البيت بمنتديات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ، له في المنتدى الثقافي عدد من المواضيع الجميلة والمفيدة جدا ً منها مسابقة في القرآن الكريم ، في رحاب نهج البلاغة ، فكر ابحث ثم اوب  و َ  حدث ؟ في أي تاريخ ؟ .. عادة ً ما يبدأ مخاطبة الآخرين بــِ " إبنتي " أو " إبني "وينهي حديثه بالجملة المشهورة " مع تقديري واحترامي "*

*2- بمعنى إلـــه  -  مسطـّـح مـائـي * 

*3- إسم ’أطلـِـق على حروب جرت في اليابان في الفترة مابين اعوام 1467 - 1477 م*

*4- فاكهة ’ذكـِـرت في القرآن الكريم  -  فـــم ّ  " مـعـكـوسـة "*

*5 -  . . . . . . . . .*

*6 - بمعنى ينهزم أو يتوقف نتيجة فقد الأمـل* 

*7 - الإسم الأول لقائد عسكري وإمبراطور فرنسي ’ولد في كورسيكا ، حكم أوربا بأسرها تقريبا ً .*



*رأســــيـــا ً  :*

*1 - مـخـتـرع الـكـلـمـات الـمـتـقـاطـعـة*

*2 - متشابهـان " حـرفـان متشابهـان "  -  الحرف الرابع والعشرين من الأبجدية العربية  -  نصف كلمة " ساحر "* 

*3 - متشابهان  -  فعل الأمر من " يتوب "*

*4 - واحد بالإنجليزية  -  مرض بكتيري خطير يصيب بصورة رئيسية الرئتين* 

*5 - مـرادف  " ولـد "  -  كـامـل و شـامـل*

*6 - من صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى  -  نصف كلمة " مـورد "*

*7 - شجرة دائمة الخضرة لها شكل مخروطي ، مزهرة ذات زهر رباعي الأجزاء ، ولها رائحة عطرية قوية ، و ’تستخدم بذورها المجففة كبهارات في الكثير من الأطعمة ، بالإضافة إلى تأثيراته الطبية الكثيرة المفيدة .*
 
*هذا كل شيء أعزائي*

*والمهلة (( 72 )) ســـاعـــة*

*ثــلاثــة أيـــام* 

*بالتوفيق لكم جميعـــا ً*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عزيزتي انين
وكأن لوحة الكلمات المتقاطعه مو مرتبه عدل
ارجوا ان تراجعي الكلمات العموديه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*معلمتي  لا ماكو بيها أخطاء راجعتها قبل لا احطها*

*العمودية ( الرأسية )  مضبوطه وكذلك الأفقية* 

*حاولي تحلي الأسهل الين تقدري تتوصلي للباقي*

*موفقه معلمه*

----------


## 7mammah

> *رأســــيـــا ً :* 
> 
> *3 - متشابهان - فعل الأمر من " يتوب "*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*على سبيل المثال* 

*تلاحظي معلمه ان أول حرف في العمود الثالث مو مذكور هنا لانه راح يكون معروف بعد ما تحلي اول كلمه افقية وراح تعرفينه الحرف والمذكورين هم الفراغات البيضاء التي تلي  اول حرف*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين خيو طلعت اني الي غلطانه مش انتي 
والحمد لله تحقق حلمي وجيت بأول لوحه 
واتمنى انها اتكون صحيحه
ياايييي اشقد اني فرحانهوطايره من الفرح بعد
ننتظر باقي المتسابقيين عشان النتايج
بالتوفييق للجميع

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*رأســــيـــا ً :* 

*2 - متشابهـان " حـرفـان متشابهـان " - الحرف الرابع والعشرين من الأبجدية العربية - نصف كلمة " ساحر "*  *حرفين متشابهان يعني اهو حرف ومكرر مرتين والفراغات اللي بعده الحرف الرابع والعشرين في ترتيب الابجدية  ... ونصف حروف كلمة " ساحر "**3 - متشابهان - فعل الأمر من " يتوب "* 
*ايضا ً متشابهان هنا تعني انه حرف ومتكرر مرتين  ،،، وفعل " يتوب " ماهي صيغة الأمر منه لان يتوب صيغة مضارع ونبي الأمر* 
*5 - مـرادف " ولـد " - كـامـل و شـامـل* 
*مرادف يعني كلمة مساويه لها في المعنى*  
 
*وآسفة عزيزتي النور الإلهي على التأخير في الرد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ههههه  فعلتيها ثانية ً معلمه*

*شفتي اشقد الثقه بالنفس اتسوي* 

*اتخليش اتسوي اللي ماتتخيلي انش تقدري اتسويه*

*ولا بأس ابنتظر بقية الاجابات بعد * 

*واتعمدت اول شبكة اتكون قصيره وسهله يعني للتدريب بس*

*بالانتظاااار*

----------


## النور الالهي

عرفت الاجابات مشكوره على الرد

----------


## النور الالهي



----------


## أميرة الأحساس

ان شاء الله مااكون تاخرت عليكم

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## المتحير

وانا اقول اني ما شفت الردورد وعدلت او غشيت

----------


## المتحير

سؤال اول ناس راح يكون لهم الجوائز لو الصح لو اول واحد لو.. لو.. لو..     ؟؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أخي المتحير  هذه المره سيتم تقييم الجميع مع أفضلية للأول والثاني*

*وذكرت أن التقييم مضاعف ثلاث مرات لأول من يأتي بالحل ومضاعف مرتين للثاني*

*معلمه عفاف* 

*النور الإلهي* 

*حلم شاعرة* 

*الوالد أبو طارق*

*المتحير * 

*سيتم الآن التقييم*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

خسارة مالحقت على المسابقة 
ياترى لها وقت محدد ؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نوارة هلا بج * 

*بلي  انا حددت الها وقت من قبل هي أسبوعية* 

*وكنت نبهت قبلها بيوم الى اني ابطرح الشبكة الساعه  الواحده الظهر*

*وللحين تقدري تجيبي نفس الحل وتسويه وتحطيه وتنالي التقييم*

*فانا انظر لأول شبكة على أنها للتدريب فقط*

*بس يعني راح نغير هالموعد* 

*لانه مايناسب كثير من المتسابقين ولا انا يناسبني بعد*

*وبخبركم إن شاء الله بالوقت الجديد والأكيد* 

*دمتي متواجدة معي دوووم نوارة*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

خلاص راح اسويها بدون النظر لمشاركات الاخرين 
وراح اشوف الوقت الي راح استغرقه 
انتظريني بعد قليل

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*بالانتظــــــار  نوارتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وااااااااو*
*بدأت المسابقه واني في خبر خير*
*مدري شكلي ناايمه في العسل*
*لكن اتمنى اشاارك في الجايات*
*والله يوفق الجمييع*
*وكل عام وانتم بخير*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## 7mammah

> *وااااااااو*
> 
> *بدأت المسابقه واني في خبر خير*
> *مدري شكلي ناايمه في العسل*
> *لكن اتمنى اشاارك في الجايات*
> *والله يوفق الجمييع*
> *وكل عام وانتم بخير*
> 
> *تحياااتي*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*عاااادي  يا شــــذاوي*

*للآن تقدري تشاركي فيها الشبكة الأولى خليتها مفتوحه* 

*ولساتها مهلتها ما انتهت باقيللها يومين*

*يلا هاتي الحل شذى ماراح عليش الوقت*

*وكل سنه وانتي طيبه يارب*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

تأخرت؟

----------


## 7mammah

> تأخرت؟



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مممم  الحق ينقال نوارة لو كنتي عاااد لحقتي عليها ابوقتها كنتي الأولى*

* وحصلتي على الثلاث تقييمات*

*لانش الأسرع للآن* 

*معلمه عفاف هي اول من جابت الحل* 

*بس استغرقت ساعه وخمس دقائق في احضار الحل*

*وانتي اقل بكثير*

*سرعة  ممتازة نوارة* 

*والشبكة صـــح*

*تــم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك نواره 
وان شاء الله اكون المنافسه الجديده الش بالسرعه

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الله يبارك بعمرك عفاف 
ويشرفني انك تكوني منافستي 
لان المنافسة معك لها طعم خاص

----------


## المتحير

انا رايي يكون الرابعة العصر بسبب المدارس والعمل

بس اقراح

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

:bigsmile: 
ليش ما تخلونها الصباح بدري بدري 
اكون فاااااااااااضية ههههههههه :wink: 
طبعا القرار لكم 
وارضاء الجميع غاية لا تدرك

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ماعندي أي مشكله بالصباح في أيام الإجازات أيام الخميس* 

*لكن بالغالب راح أخليها خمسة بالعصر*

*بس امكن اخلي جزء من مسابقة الحروف بتوقيت صباحي جديد* 

*يعني بالعصر خمس أسئلة  وبالصباح خمس أسئلة  يعني نجزأها*

*وابفكر بموعدها النهائي الخاص بفترة الصباح*

*وراح يكون بين الساعه 6 وسبعه مبدئيا ً* 

*بس أكيد راح بعدين أكتبللكم وقتها بالضبط*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ايوه هني لازم انراعي الطلاب شوي 
دوامهم السبت ان شاء الله
الله المعين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*راح أدمج لعبة مع شبكات الكلمات المتقاطعة*

*وهي قريبة من الكلمات المتقاطعة* 

*وهي لعبة  " الـكـــلــمــة الــضـــائــعـــة "*

*وطريقة العمل عليها بنفس الطريقة التي عملتم بها بالبرنامج* 

*لحل الكلمات المتقاطعه ..*

*فقط الإختلاف الوحيد بدل من إختيار أداة الكتابة A*

*أختاروا ايقونة الـخـط المستقيم*

*وانتم اكيد تعرفونها هذه اللعبه*

*كلما وجدتم كلمة من اللاتي ’كتبن بأسفل*

*قوموا بالإشارة عليها بخط مستقيم*

*إلى ان تتضح معالم كلمتنا الضائعه شيئا ً فشيئا ً*

*والجدول وكذلك الحروف وكذك الكلمات* 

*وكذلك التلميح موجود كله هنا بالأسفل*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ياعيني عليكِ يا أم الأفكار 
مسابقة جميلة جدا 
وتعتمد على السرعة

----------


## النور الالهي

lماشاءالله كل يوم تفاجاينابفكارك الحلوه بس ان شاء الله ماتغير موعد المسابقه مثل المسابقات الثانيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احلى واحلى 
هادي المسابقه احبها اكثر من ديك بوااجد
ما شاء الله عليش انونه
بتجدد مستمر وافكار حلوه
والله يعطيش العافيه

----------


## 7mammah

> ياعيني عليكِ يا أم الأفكار 
> مسابقة جميلة جدا 
> وتعتمد على السرعة



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هي فعلا ً مسابقة ممتعة ويلا وانتي مروقه مع كوب الكوفي الصباحي* 

*راح تتسلي معها*

----------


## 7mammah

> lماشاءالله كل يوم تفاجاينابفكارك الحلوه بس ان شاء الله ماتغير موعد المسابقه مثل المسابقات الثانيه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*راح يتغير فعلا ً  موعد المسابقة ولكن دائما ً راح أخبركم بالوقت الجديد*

**

*أجمل تحيه*

----------


## 7mammah

> احلى واحلى 
> هادي المسابقه احبها اكثر من ديك بوااجد
> ما شاء الله عليش انونه
> بتجدد مستمر وافكار حلوه
> والله يعطيش العافيه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الله ايعافيش معلمه عفاف* 

*ولكن حتى شبكات الكلمات المتقاطعه راح اخليش اتحبيها*

*عشان يعني راح احط شبكات كلمات متقاطعه دينيه تروق لش وااااجد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*فكرة الكلمات الضائعة وطريقة العمل عليها*

*الـفـكـرة*

*فكرتها انو الحروف بالجدول ملخبطه* 

*وهناك كلمات ’تعطى ويكون المطلوب إيجاد حروفها*

*بالترتيب طبعا ً ، وبعد إيجاد جميع الكلمات ووضع خط عليها*

*تتبقى حروف غير مؤشر عليها وهذه هي ستكون كلمة السر ّ*

*وكلمة السر ّ هي ستكون كلمتنا الضائعه*

*وكلمتنا الضائعه دوما ً ستمثل ّ  معلومه ثقافية صغنونه*

*ودائما ً عليكم بإخباري بها في الحل ّ*



*طريقة العمل*

*هي نفس طريقة العمل على الشبكات الخاصة بالكلمات المتقاطعه*

*والتي تم ّ شرحها سابقا ً*

*الفرق الوحيد هو أننا سنختار الزر الخاص بالخط المستقيم*

*والصوره بالأسفل تشرح ذلك*





*هذا كل شيء  وهكذا فالأمر يبدو سهلا ً جدا ً وهو كذلك بالفعل*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الكلمة الضائعة ( 1 )* 

*بعد أن أخذنا أول شبكة كلمات متقاطعة*  
*هاهي أولى كلماتنا الضائعة*  
*يلا حلوها وما تنسوا تخبروني بالكلمه الضائعه أو كلمة السر ّ*  
*والتلميح موجود كمان*  

 

*بإنتظار الحلولـ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الكلمه الضائعه : سيدني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انون غناتي كان المفروض بدل حرف الفاء الي اني اشرت عليه يكون حرف القاف
ومشكوره غناتي عليك هيك مسابقه على الصبح
ويعطيش العافيه
وكم اني فرحانه اني اول المتنافسين

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

سيدني 
ومثل ما قالت عفاف فيه غلط في حرف الفاء

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

هذس ثانية اكبر

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

وهذا جوابي 
والله ما غشيت
سيدني

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*معلمه عـــفـــافـ*

*نــوارة*

*الــفـــراش الــفـــاطـــمـــي*


*تسلم أياديكم* 

*شغل ممتاز و كلمة الــســـر ّ صــــح*

*ســيــتــم ّ الــتــقــيــيــم*

*مع أفـضـلـيـة لـمـعـلـمـه عـفـاف الـسـبــّــاقــة*


*تحيـآآتے*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وبالنسبه لملاحظة معلمه عفاف عن حرف القاف  فهي صحيحه*

*الله ينطيش العافيه معلمتي  .. مركزه مره  تسلميلي*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

أول مره اشارك وفزت على طول
مستانسه واجد
ومشكوره على المسابقه الحلوه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*العفو عزيزتي  ...* 

*وأتمنى دوام مشاركتش* 

*والتوقيع حليو واجد يبعث على الراحه في النفس*

*تحياتي*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

بس باقلوش حاجه 
ترى عفاف الهدى عمتي
وهي جالسه معي
يا اني اشبك يا هي

----------


## 7mammah

> بس باقلوش حاجه 
> ترى عفاف الهدى عمتي
> وهي جالسه معي
> يا اني اشبك يا هي



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وي وي !*

*أو بقول مثلكم  يوووووه  خجلتيني ابهاي المعلومه* 

*الله يخليها لش ويخليش لها*

*تراها معلمتي غاااليه عندي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين انونه الحلوه

ترى والله ما غششتها خليتها هي اتحل واني 

نزلت الصوره بس
وكانت مره فرحانه 
واشكرش يالغاليه عالتقييم ما تقصري والله 
وننتظر المسابقه الجايه

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*والكلمه الضائعه الرابعه الصحيحه تأتينا من والدنا العزيز أبو طارق*

*تأتي ضمن المهلة المحدده وهي صحيحه*

*وبأسلوب جميل ،، طريقتك حلوه والدي في تحديد الكلمة السرّية*

*وانته ياوالدي مظلوم بالنسبة لوقت هادي المسابقه*

*ولكن راح أراعي هذا الشيء في تقييم من هم مظلومين بالنسبة لوقت*

* المسابقه خصوصا انهم من ابطالها وانته من ابطالها هادي اللعبه وتستحق*

* تقييم مضاعف تسلم ايديك والدي*

----------


## 7mammah

> اهلين انونه الحلوه
> 
> ترى والله ما غششتها خليتها هي اتحل واني 
> 
> نزلت الصوره بس
> وكانت مره فرحانه 
> واشكرش يالغاليه عالتقييم ما تقصري والله 
> وننتظر المسابقه الجايه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*معلمتي كلي ثقة فيش من دون ماتحتاجي توضحي أي شيء*

*والشكر لش كذلك على تشجيع العزيزة الفراش الفاطمي على المشاركه هذا*

* شيء بالعكس ’يحسب في صالحش وتستحقي عليه التقييم ..* 

*الله لا يحرمني منش معلمه*

*والمسابقه الجايه نرجع فيها لشبكة الكلمات المتقاطعه*

*وراح أخليها في أغلبها دينية عشانش*

*صح ونسيت أبارك لش على العرس اللي عندكم*

*دووم الأفراح معلمه*

*موفقه معلمه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يبارك فيش وعقبالش :bigsmile: 
رحنا تونا من اشوي جايين :amuse: 

نحن في الأنتظار :cool:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*شـــبــكـــة # 2*  
*شبكة راح ايحبها قلبش وااجد معلمه عفاف ، طابعها ديني بالأغلب* 
*بس الشبكة للكل طبعا ً*  
*وهاهي شكبتي الثانية أطرحها فارغة على أمل إنتشالها ثانية ً وهي* 
*ملأى بحروف جميلة منكم وتكون هذه الحروفـ في أماكنها* 
*الصحيحه* 

*شـــبــكـــتــنــا هـذه هـي* 
 

*أفـقـيـا ً :*  
*1 - من اسماء الإمام المهدي عجل الله فرجه* 
*2- عقل - حرفـ عطف*  
*3- عكس الباطل - قمبر " مبعثرة "* 
*4- ’ولـِـد في الرابع من شـعـبـان " معكوس "*  
*5 - لقب ملك الحبشة عند هجرة المسلمين إليها* 
*6 - سهل " معكوس " - نصف لـيـل* 
*7 - لقب لإمام معصوم ’ولـِـد في الخامس من شـعـبـان* 


*عـــمـــوديــا ً :* 
*1 - إسم معصوم ’ولـِـد في الـثـالـث من شـعـبـان* 
*2 - قـدِم " معكوسة " - حـرفـ مـكـرّر* 
*3- ألـسـنـة الـنـار " معكوسة "* 
*4 - شـهـر عـربـي " مـعـكـوس "* 
*5 - عـكـس الـحـيـاة " مـعـكـوس "* 
*6 - ’يـسـال عـنه قـبـل الـدار " مـعـكـوس "*  
*7 - ليلة مباركة في شهر رمضان " معكوسة " - عكس نـقـد " معكوسة "* 

*وملاحظة بالنسبة لـِـ ( 2 ) عموديا ً قدم ليس مرادف الرجل بل قدم بمعنى أتى والمطلوب كلمة تساويها وتكون معكوسه طبعا ً كما هو موضح* 

*موفقين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انونه يالغاليه 
مره حسيتها صعبه للوهله الأولى 
بسألش نفس السؤال الي طرحته في الجوله الأولى 
متأكده من صحه اللوحه

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

سهلة مرة

----------


## 7mammah

> انونه يالغاليه 
> مره حسيتها صعبه للوهله الأولى 
> بسألش نفس السؤال الي طرحته في الجوله الأولى 
> متأكده من صحه اللوحه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ههههههه*

*يا عليييييييي*

*ايه ايييييه  صح  والله صحيحه معلمه*

*اتوكلي على الله وحاولي اتحلي اللي اتعرفيه* 

*وراح يبين الش اللي صعب بالتدريج*

*مو كأني بعد مجاوبه عليش بنفس جوابي الاولي*

*يلا معلمتي شدي العزيمه هالمره انتي ونوارة متواجدات مع بعض* 

*موفقه معلمتي*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

حبيت انوه ان 
5 عمودي 
معكوسة

----------


## 7mammah

> سهلة مرة



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مــا شــــاء الله عليكي من جد * 

*وبـإنـتـظــــار مزيد من الشـــبــكـــات المحلوله من البقية*

----------


## قمر دنياي

اووهوو 
ماني عارفه احلها لان اني اصلا 
ما اعرف الى المسابقه 
تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خلاص حليتها بس باصلي وباحطها
انتظروني

----------


## 7mammah

> اووهوو 
> ماني عارفه احلها لان اني اصلا 
> ما اعرف الى المسابقه 
> تحياتي



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الطريقه مشروحه بالتفصيل قمورتي*

*لاتستعجلي في المرحله الحاليه ماريد منش الحل بالسرعه* 

*ابقد ما اريد ان تفهمي الطريقه*

*حتى لو جبتي الحل بكرة اقبله المهلة ثلاثة أيام حبيبتي*

*اهم شيء  ست بااك ريلاااكس  واتعلمي الطريقه وراح تشوفيها سهله وهاتي*

* الحل ولك تقييم يحبه قلبك ِ وبانتظارك ِ مو مهمة السرعه بالنسبة لك ِ في*

* المرحله الحاليه .. كذا فكري  قمورتي*

*ويلا اشتغلي عليها على راحتك ِ*

----------


## 7mammah

> خلاص حليتها بس باصلي وباحطها
> انتظروني



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بانتظااارش معلمه عفاف* 

*ويلا انروح انصلي  وتقبل الله منا ومنش صالح الأعمال*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يارب 
اتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال
قموره غناتي 
اتأني واحاولي ترى انونه شرحت الدرس مرتين
تابعي مع شرحها بتوصلي
ولا تيأسي 
كنت ابد ميح بس اتعلمت على ايد طالبتي انين :nosweat: 
ها ها ها :toung: 
عقبالش

----------


## قمر دنياي

أنين 
عفاف الهدى 
أن شاء الله أتعلم وأحلها
تحياتي الحاره لكم 
دمتم بخير

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

وصلت لوحتي 
اسفه غناتي انين
لأن لخبطت واجد في المعاكيس 
ما انتبهت الهم الا بعدين
وملاحظة نواره كمان بعدين انتبهت الها
بس يلا سبقتني نواره 
عليها بالعافيه
وعقبال قموره كمان

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> حبيت انوه ان 
> 5 عمودي 
> معكوسة



لخبطت بين افقي وعمودي 


قمر ترى الطريقة مرة سهلة 
حاولي بتأني ولا تستعجلي
المهلة 3 ايام

----------


## قمر دنياي

نوااره 
وأخيرآ حليتها بس يمكن خطأ 
الحين بحطها 
انتظروني

----------


## قمر دنياي

أنين 
عادي حطيت في الخط نجوم 
وسويت ليها ايطار؟؟؟
لان من الفرحه عدلتها هههههه

وإذا خالفت القوانين 
قولي لي اعيدها 
و ما احط فيها حركات
وصح سويتها بالفوتوشوب

----------


## النور الالهي



----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياي 
الحمد لله قموره نجحت 
وصرنا ثلاث متنافسين
الى الآن
قموره احب اقول لش
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ومن سار على الدرب ( شرح انونه ) :amuse:  وصل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

النور الألهي كمان معانا ما شاء الله ما شاء الله
الجماعه متحمسين 
ما ادري هروبا من المدرسه غدا ولا 

بس نور غناتي ليش لوحتش صغنونه

----------


## قمر دنياي

> ياي 
> الحمد لله قموره نجحت 
> وصرنا ثلاث متنافسين
> الى الآن
> قموره احب اقول لش
> من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ومن سار على الدرب ( شرح انونه ) وصل



الحمد لله اني عرفت للمسابقه 
و اكيد عرفت لان من تشجيعكم لي
وشكر الى انون على المسابقة الرووعه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا شكر على واجب ولو كلنا خوات
وانحب نستانس مع بعض

----------


## النور الالهي

لا وشدعوه مو هروب من المدرسه بالعكس مستعده للمدرسه لاز اول يوم على الاقل نكون نشيطين بس حابه اشارك معاكم في كل المسابقات لاني احب المسابقات

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ماشاء الله  ماشاء الله*

*تبارك الله*


*قموره   شغل عددددل*

*وياسبحان الله شوفي كيف* 

*انتي اللي من شويا تقولي مابعرف لطريقة المسابقه*

*دحين انتي خبيرة جدا ً * 

*حليتها وكمان فنانة  استخدمتي ألوان وكمان أطارات دلعتي شبكتنا بها*

*بجد صرنا نحن نبغى نتعلم منك ِ دروس على كيفية عمل هادي الأشياء*

*في دقايق أتحولتي من متعلمه إلى معلمه برااافو  !*

*هذا مع العلم انو بالنسبه لك ِ  مو المهم حتى صحة الحل من عدمه* 

*وماراح يؤثر على التقييم*

*لأن المستجد معنا دائما ً المهم بالأول يتعلم الطريقه*

*وأنتي أثبتي أنك ِ سريعة جدا ً في الإستيعاب*

*يعني راح تنالي اولا ً تقييم إستيعاب الطريقة ثانيا ً الشكل الأنيق* 

*والحلاوة هادي كلها وثالثا ً الحل الصحيح*

*وأكييييد مقبول الحل بالفوتوشوب وهو الأجمل أصلا ً * 

*ولا تغيري فيها شيء لأنها جميلة جدا ً كدة*

*وأطمئنوا في الوقت الحالي أنا ما اركز على السبق في الإجابة* 

*بقد ما أركز على تعلم الطريقة وبعضكم فهمها وصاروا محترفين كمان*

*وراح تشوفوا بعدين انو إذا خلاص الكل استوعب الطريقه* 

*نبدأ بداية أصعب شويا بشبكات اكبر* 

*وكمان راح الوقت أراعي في الوقت تكونوا جميع متواجدين ،،*

* أما الآن فأنا أعطي المرحله حدودها وحقها* 

*من حيث انو الأهم فيها إستيعاب الفكرة بس*

*وكمان ما انسى دايمن أختنا الطيبه التي ترافقنا في المسابقات * 

**

*شغلها حلو  وممتازه والشبكة صـــح*

*الجميع تسلم أياديكن  وننتظر كمانه المزيد من الشبكات المحلوله*

----------


## ابو طارق

*متأخر  بس  لازم اشارك* 

*انا في النهار مش كل الايام  فاضي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*وشبكة جديده صحيحه توصللنا من الوالد أبو طارقـ*  
*ومنك متأخر والدي ... هيدي الشبكة مهلة الحل ليها تلاته أيام*  
*حل ممتاز والدي تستحق عليه تقييم مضاعف*  
*تسلملي دياتك*

----------


## قمر دنياي

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *ماشاء الله ماشاء الله* 
> *تبارك الله* 
> 
> *قموره شغل عددددل* 
> *وياسبحان الله شوفي كيف*  
> *انتي اللي من شويا تقولي مابعرف لطريقة المسابقه* 
> *دحين انتي خبيرة جدا ً*  
> ...



 
والله اخجلتيني أنين :embarrest: 
وهذا كله بفضل الله ثم 
بفضلك :rolleyes: 
تسلمي على المسابقات الروعه عزيزتي :bigsmile:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الله يسلمك ِ عزيزتي قمر* 

* ومرحبا ً بك ِ معنا بطلة جديده*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*مثل ما قلنا مرة شبكة كلمات متقاطعه ومره شبكة كلمة ضائعه*

*وهالمره كمانه نتنوع  ،،، شبيهة بشبكة الكلمة الضائعه لكن أسهل*

*إذا فاكرين أنو أحيان بمجلات الكوميكس المصوره* 

*بنشوف شغلات زي هادي*

**

*وراح نحاول نحلها* 

*وياللي مابيقدر يشتغل عليها فيه يستخدم الشبكة بالأسفـل*



*المهلة ( 3 ) أيام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حليتها سهله مرة وممتعه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

باعيد كتابتها لأن خطي يفشل ومو مفهوم
قطار
قارب 
سياره
بالون
باخره
منطاد
غواصه
صاروخ
دراجه
طائره
سيكل
هالسيكل دوخني اشوي 
الله يعطيش الف عافية 
مسابقات ولا احلى

----------


## المتحير

اخيرا شاركت



ومشكورة انين

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

الفراشه الصغنونه وصلت
بس دوخني البالون مره

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

قطار 
سياره
سيكل
باخره
قارب
طائره 
صاروخ
دراجه
منطاد
غواصه 
بالون

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*إجابات ممتازه * 

*معلمه عفاف* 

*المتحير* 


*والفراش الفاطمي كمان وصلت * 

*ويلا نستنى كمان إجابات*

----------


## اسير الهوى

انا ماقتنعت بالبالون بس ما حصلت غيره

دورة لزين انفقعت عيوني هههه

----------


## Hussain.T

مشاركتي الأولى معكم



تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*روووعه  ... إجابات روووعه منكم* 


*وتم تقييم الإجابات اللي وصلت للآن* 

*الله يعطيكم العافيه جميعا ً*

----------


## 7mammah

** 
** 

*××× تــســـالــي ثــقـــافـــيـــة ×××* 
*هذه مسابقةأسبوعية جديدة سـتـضـاف* 
*لمسابقة الكلمات المتقاطعه* 
*وهي مسابقة*  
*×××تــســـالــي ثــقـــافـــيـــة×××*
**
*وستكون المهلة لحلها أسبوع كامل* 
*تــســـالــي ثــقـــافـــيـــة تـتـألـف مـن الـفـقـرات الـتـالـيـة* 
*جدول حروف نستخرج منه عدد من الأشياء ذات الصله* 
*" مثل جدول الحروف بالأمس "* 
 
*فقرة رسمة فنان تحكي مـَـثـَـل ٌ من الأمـثـال* 
*عليكم هنا إستخراج المثل من رسمة الفنان* 
 
*فقرة متشابهان*
*وهي فقرة بها عدد من الأشياء إثنان منها فقط متشابهان* 
 
*فقرة رسمتين متشابهتين مع فروق بينهما* 
 
*وعدد آخر من الفقرات أحيانا سأضعها* 
*بالإضافة إلى فقرة ثابتة وهي عن عجائب عالم الحيوان* 
*وليس مطلوبا ً عمل أي شيء بها* 
*فهي تأتي كفقرة إضافية لمن يحب أن يقرأها ويستفيد* 
*ويزيد من معرفته بعجائب عالم الحيوان* 
*+++++++++++++++++* 
*من يأتي بأول الحلولـ*  
*له تقييم × 4 يعني مايساوي ستة عشر ألف نقطة* 
*ثاني من يأتي له تقييم × 2 مايساوي 8 آلاف نقطة* 
*ثالث من يأتي بالحلولـ له أربعة آلاف نقطه يعني تقييم واحد* 
*بعد قليل سأضع أولى سلسلة تــســـالــي ثــقـــافـــيـــة*

----------


## المتحير

احس اني ما فهمت!

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اخويا المتحير*

*إذا وضعتها بعد دقائق راح بسهوله تفهمها*

*دقائق وتكون جاهزة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واو 
ما شاء الله 
حركات
بالأنتظار
والله يعطيش الف عافيه
يا أم الأفكار

----------


## المتحير

خخ الكل ينتظر وانا مو فاهم يلا نتظر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وشو الي مو فاهمنه اخوي واضح الكلام
انين راح اتحط الينا وحده من المسابقات الي كتبتها هي 
يعني هذا الموضوع ما راح يقتصر على الكلمات المتقاطعه وبس
لا داخله منوعات من التسالي والمسابقات
وكمان عشان الفائده الي يبي يستفييد راح اتحط مواضيع خاصه بالحيوان بس للقراءة 
وبعدين علمتنا بطريقة التقييم كيف راح اتكون 
ان شاء الله فهمت اخوي

----------


## المتحير

خخ اخيرا فهمت

مشكورة اختي عفاف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا شكر على واجب
بانتظار المسابقه

----------


## المتحير

قالت انين دقايق مو ساعات خخخخخخخ

----------


## 7mammah

*××**×تــســـالــي ثــقـــافـــيـــة×**×**×*

*((  1  ))*

*جدول حروف*



*وبالإمـكـان إســتــخـــدام الـجـــدولـ بالأســـفـــل لـلـحـــل*







*رسمة فنان تحكي مـَـثـَـل ٌ من الأمـثـال*




*حاول الـفـنـــان أن يترجم مـثـلا ً شعبيـا ً مـعـروفـا ً  إلـى رسـم*

*هـل تـعـرفـون مـا هـو الـمـثـل ؟  ؟؟*





*فقرة متشابهان*



*أي خـــيــمـــتـــان هــمــا الـمــتــشـــابــهـــتــــان ؟  ؟؟*





*فقرة رسمتين متشابهتين مع فروق بينهما*






*وبس هالمره راح أكتفي  بهادي الـفـقـرات*

*وأختم هادي السلسلة الأولى بفقرة عن عجائب عالم الحيوان*

*₡Ϡ₡Ϡعجائب عالم الحيوان₡Ϡ₡Ϡ*




  


*والـمـهـــلـــة أســـبــوع*

*يـعـنـي الأثــنـــيــن الــقـــادم*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*وهذا جدولـ الحروفـ للامس يأتينا الحل من والدنا العزيز أبو طارق*  
*والحل يأتي ضمن المهلة المقررة وهو حل ممتاز وصحيح*  
*تسلم إيديك والدي وسيتم التقييم المستحق لهذا الحل*  
*دمت في رعاية الله والدي*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## المتحير

وان شا الله با جيب البقاي

----------


## المتحير

وباقي

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

المثل يمكن بيت من طين وبيت من عجين

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## ابو طارق

**




*اسماء العملات  كما  يلي* 

*1::  ريال   السعودية* 

*2:: فرنك    فرنسا* 

*3 :: ين    اليابان* 

*4 ::  روبية   الهند* 

*5 :: دراخما  اليونان* 

*6  :: كرونة   ايسلاندا* 

*7 :: مارك   المانيا* 

*8 :: بيزيتا    اسبانيا* 

*9  :: دولار  امريكا* 

*10 :: ليرة    لبنان* 

*11 :: دينار   الكويت* 

*12  :: اسكودو     برتغال* 

*ارجوا ان اكون قد  اجبت  صحيح* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسكودوا
دراخم
ين
سم
بيزي
ريال
مارك
دولار
دينار
هلل
روبية
فرنك

----------


## ابو طارق

*المثل  يقول* 


*اخفض  صوتك  الناس لها  أذان*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

باغير الهلل الى ليره

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالرغم من اجاباتي الخاطئه الا اني 
جدا فرحانه ومستمتعه بالتحدي مع الوالد 
والمسابقات روعه صراحه 
مشكوره انون على المسابقات الراقيه والمسلية 

مع اني خايبة كتير كتير في الأمثال بس احاول
الله يعطيش العافية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ذكرت لكم أنو المهلة أسبوع يعني ’يفترض التصحيح بعد أسبوع*

*ولكن ...*

*وااااو  !!!* 

*ياللي بشوفوا جهود قوية واضحه للتوصل لحلولـ* 

*وعشان كدة مو شرط أصحح بعد اســـبـــوع*

*بمجرد إكتمال ووصول أول تلاته حلول راح أصـــحح*

*+++++++++++++++++++++++++*

*فقط كمساعدة لكم*

*بالنسبة للمثل * 

*ياللي مرسومين  حيطان " جدران "  مش بيوت* 

*موفقين*

----------


## المتحير

هي كذا 

يمكن

الجدران وراها اذاين

او

الجدران تسمع من وراها

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بس لاحظ بالرسم  الآذان مو ورى الجدران* 

*الأذان بها*

*يعني ايش نقول في هادي الحاله ؟ ؟؟*

*من كلمتين*

----------


## المتحير

لجدار او الحيط لها اذائن

----------


## المتحير

يلا صح؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*المتحير  بقيللك جدول الحروفـ*

*إستخرج عملات لــِـ  12  بلد من جدولـ الـحـروفـ*

----------


## المتحير

خلصت ياهو

----------


## المتحير

يلا انين صح؟؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الوالد أبو طـارق تقييم × 4*

*معلمه عـفـــافـ تقييم × 2* 

*المتحير تقييم × 1*

*سيتم ّ التقييم الآن*

*الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## المتحير

قلت انا الاول طلعت لاخير خيرها بغيرها

----------


## 7mammah

> قلت انا الاول طلعت لاخير خيرها بغيرها



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*العفو لك تقييم إضافي  لأنك سبقت معلمه عفاف ببعض الفقرات*

*تقييم × 2*

----------


## المتحير

مشكورة

انين؟

متى المسابقة الجاية؟

----------


## 7mammah

> مشكورة
> 
> انين؟
> 
> متى المسابقة الجاية؟



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بالنسبة لـ  " تسالـي ثـقــــافـــيــة " هي كل أسبوع مثل الأمس*

*يعني أسبوعيا ً يوم الأثنين والوقت كمان زي الأمس*

* يعني مابين الساعه 2:30 والساعه 3:00*

*أما المرة الجايه فموعدنا مع*

* شـــبــكـــة الـكـــلـــمــــات الــمــــتــقـــاطـــعـــة*

*خلال اليومين الجايين* 

*بس قبلها بيوم راح اقوللكم على الوقت اللي احطها*

*وبعدها الـكــلــمــه الــضــائــعـــه*

*يعني دايما ترتيبنا كذا*

*شبكة كلمات متقاطعه*

*الكلمة الضائعه*

*تسالي ثقافية*

*بس اللي راح يصير اختلاف وهو*

*انو راح تزيد الصعوبه شويا*

*وكمان راح يكون في وقت محدد*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الدنيا قايمة وقاعدة هنا وانا مشغولة مع الاستعداد للمدارس
الف مبروك للفائزين

----------


## المتحير

هههههه نوارو

يمديك بتقعدي شهر تجهزي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*نوارة وحشتينا الله يعينج نوارة على مسؤولية الأولاد*

*وإن شاء راح تكون الأوقات محدده عشان الكل يعرفها وياخدوا استعدادهم*

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتوقعت اني خسرانه

يلا اتسلينا امس
واتمنيت نواره معانا في التنافس
مشكوره انونه على المجهود
والله يعطيش الف صحه وعافيه
بس حبيت اسألش انونه انت بأي منطقه ساكنه بالشرقيه ولا لساتك بالمدينه

----------


## 7mammah

> اتوقعت اني خسرانه
> 
> يلا اتسلينا امس
> واتمنيت نواره معانا في التنافس
> مشكوره انونه على المجهود
> والله يعطيش الف صحه وعافيه
> بس حبيت اسألش انونه انت بأي منطقه ساكنه بالشرقيه ولا لساتك بالمدينه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الله ايعافيش معلمه عفاف وصحيح فقدنا نوارة*

*وكان صراع رهيب بينكم انتي والوالد والمتحير* 

*ايوه انا دحين بالشرقيه وراح تكون هادي آخر سنة ليا بالشرقيه* 

*بعدها إن شاء الله نرجع للمدينه ونقعد هناك على طول* 

*وكمان بعدها ناويه أكمل دراسة بالخارج*

*أجمل تحيه معلمه*

----------


## المتحير

بتروحي برا وبتخلص المسابقات؟

----------


## المتحير

:sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2: 

وبتروح مشرفتنا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا 
خيو ومشكوره عالرد
ونبي ننهي موضوع وين ساكنه 
عشان لا تصير دردشة ويتقفل الموضوع
يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## 7mammah

> بتروحي برا وبتخلص المسابقات؟



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مين قال  ؟ وي !*

*لا طبعا المسابقات مستمره بالقسم الثقافي*

*ماراح تتوقف*

----------


## 7mammah

> يسلموا 
> خيو ومشكوره عالرد
> ونبي ننهي موضوع وين ساكنه 
> عشان لا تصير دردشة ويتقفل الموضوع
> يعطيكم العافيه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صدقتي معلمه*

*ودحين يبغالي اروح أفكر بتأليف شبكة كلمات متقاطعه حق بكره أو بعد بكره*

*بس طبعا ً حقوللكم بالوقت المحدد اللي احطللكم هي هنا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالأنتظار يالغالية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*بالـغــد إن شاء الله نطرح* 

*شـــبــكـــة الــكـــلـــمـــات الــمـــتــقــــاطــــعـــــة* 

*الــســـاعـــة  3:30* 

*ولأول حل صحيح تقييم × 2*

*ولثاني وثالث حل صحيح تقييم × 1*

*و’تقبل أول ثلاثة شبكات محلوله صحيحه*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مسابقه حلوووة*
*وتناافسكم احلى*
*بس حبايبي السوالف ممنوعه*
*لايضطر شبكة يقفل الموضوع*
*التزموااا بالملاحظه.*
*موفقين يااارب*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 




> *مسابقه حلوووة*
> *تسلميلي حبيبتي شـــذى كلك ذوووق*
> *وتناافسكم احلى*
> *الحمدلله ماشاء الله عليهم تنافس ولا أروع* 
> *والكل يضحكون بالنهاية بسعادة لأنهم ما ينظروا للفوز او خسارة السبق ، ويعتبروا أنفسهم رابحين الإستفادة بالنهاية*
> *بس حبايبي السوالف ممنوعه*
> *الصراحه  شعرت بالتضايق وأنا أجيب على سؤال جانبي لايمت للموضوع بصلة ولكن حيائي من معلمتي عفاف غلب على حذري*
> *وأجبتها وبشكل عام مبهم وهي كذلك انتبهت وأرادت إقفال السالفه*
> *وماضايقني أكثر التعليق من احد الاعضاء على الموضوع*
> ...



 
*أرجو أن ينال هذا التنبيه الإهتمام والوعي من المشاركين*

*بالنسبة لأخي المتحير عندي ملاحظه إن شاء الله تتفهمها*

*بالأمس ضايقتني تعليقاتك وأحرجتني* 

*كذلك .. بعد فراغي من الإنشغال بموضوع*

* فوجئت بك تستفسر في موضوع مسابقة حروفـ عن موعدها*

*ثم تتسرع برد آخر كتبت فيه كلمه فقط  .. " ألو " * 

*وقد قمت بالأمس بحذفه فور رؤيتي له*

*فقط أرجو منك أن تتفهم أن هذه المشاركات غير جيدة وإذا كان لديك*

* إستفسار فأتركه ببساطه وسآراه أنا لاحقا ً ثم أجيبك عليه .. آملة منك*

* التفهم والتفاعل فهو لصالحك بالنهاية وللجميع* 

*لأنه يؤدي إلى غلق الموضوع*

*دمت بود*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*للتذكير أعزائي*


*سيتم ّ طرح شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعه اليوم الساعه 3:00 ألى 3:30*

*بقيللي بس شخطتين فيها وأنهيها وبعض اللمسات الأخيرة وتكون جاهزة* 

*ويتم قبول أول ثلاث شبكات محلوله صحيحه*

*وركزوا  أول ثلاث شبكات صحيحه* 

*مو شرط يعني اول ثلاث إنما اول ثلاث صحيحه*

*فالسرعه إذن ليست كل شيء عليكم بالتأني في الحل*

*موفقين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بقي تشونه من الزمن * 

*ثلاث دقائق يعني على الساعه 3:00  وأضع الشبكة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*وهاهي شبكة جديدة أطرحها لكم* 
*آملة بأن تمتليء بحروف منكم في أماكنها الصحيحة* 
*وكما أخبرتكم سنبدأ بالتدرج في التغيير قليلا ً* 
*بعد أن أستوعبتوا بإمتياز الطريقة* 
*وأعتدتم على السرعة في العمل على الحل* 
*فهذه المره سأقبل بأول 4 شبكات صحيحه* 
*أخبرتكم ثلاث لكن نزيدها إلى أربعة*  
*ولكن ’يشترط أن تكون صحيحه وكاملة أعزائي* 

*=========* 

 


*أفـــقـــيـــا ً :* 
*1- افعى من فصيلة البوءات قد تصل الى 8 أمتار طولا ً*
*2-حيوان من فصيلة السموريات يستطيع مقاتلة الأفاعي وقتلها وأكلها - كلمة ’تقال للنفي أو الرفض*
*3- أداة نصب - مايقدمه المدين للدائن ضمانا ً لسداد الدين - مرادفة لـِـ " جميع* 
*4- ولاية " مبعثرة " - و - نصف كلمة مبضع " معكوسة* 
*5- من المحاصيل الغذائية يمثل غذاء أكثر من نصف سكان العالم - يعض ّ الثعبان*
*6- صفة للحيوان الذي يكون له معدة أمامية تنقسم إلى أربعة حجرات ويأكل طعامه في خطوتين*
*7- أداة ’تستخدم للسؤال عن المكان - الإســـم الـشـــائـع لـدولـة " توفي تاسافلتا* 
*8- ل - وكالة الانباء الإماراتية " معكوسة " - من أسماء القط*
*9- تسمية في بلاد الشام لطائر مهاجر بين الشمال والجنوب في الفصلين الربيع والخريف*
*10 - في اللغة ، هي الذرية كالأولاد وأولادهم ( الأحفاد ) " معكوسة* 

*عـــمـــوديــا ً :* 
*1- حيوان من فصيلة الجمل منشأه أمريكا الجنوبية وبيرو*
*2- أسم ’يطلق على شجرة جوز الهند* 
*3- متشابهان - يتزن " مبعثرة " - تفيد التعريف*
*4- أحد الأبوين - مال " مبعثرة* 
*5- القطعة من الخبز - في الرياضة ، لفظة مشتقة من الإنجليزية ’تطلق على إرتكاب اللاعب لخطأ من الأخطاء*
*6- ... - ... - من الطيور البحرية الجميلة* 
*7- محافظة أثرية بشمال العراق - .... - للتمني " معكوسة*
*8- الطرد والإبعاد من رحمة الله - متشابهان*
*9- أكبر غدة في جسم الإنسان - من أجزاء الزمن " فترة زمنية* 
*10- صفة للفارس الشجاع* 
** ملاحظة : هذه بعض المفردات التي تعتبر شائعة في شبكات الكلمات المتقاطعه ومعانيها* 
*متشابهان = المقصود حرفان متشابهان* 
*أمثلة : ن ن ، ت ت ، أ أ ... الخ*
*معكوسة = أي الكلمة المطلوبه لكن ’تكتب عكسيا ً*
*مثال بئر = رئب*
*مبعثرة = يعني حروف الكلمة نفسها لكن بدون ترتيب ، وهذه قد تكون صعبه لذا ’يفضل تركها الى الإنتهاء من حل الأجزاء الأخرى وستتضح معالمها شيئا ً فشيئا ً*
*مثال : كاس " مبعثرة " ---> س أ ك مثلا ً* 
*ولا حقا ً سنستخدم هذه المسميات بإختصاراتها المشهورة تسهيلا ً للكتابة* 
*" م " = معكوسة*  

*موفقين*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

انين
ياريت تعيدي ترتيب الفقرات الاخيرة في الجزء العمودي
فيه فقرة منسية

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

انونة انا خلصتها وباقي لي حرف واحد في المقطع الثاني من 8 عمودي 
غير هيك 
10 عمودي فيه حرفين معكوسين 
والحين لازم اقوم 
ما ادري انزل الاجابة 
والا استنى التصحيح

----------


## 7mammah

> انونة انا خلصتها وباقي لي حرف واحد في المقطع الثاني من 8 عمودي 
> غير هيك 
> 10 عمودي فيه حرفين معكوسين 
> والحين لازم اقوم 
> ما ادري انزل الاجابة 
> والا استنى التصحيح



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نوارة معك حق في عمود كاامل مو حاطته * 

*لحظات*

*ارجعي بعد شويا للسؤال تلاقيه*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

لسه انتظر ما تزحزت 
مو الجهاز لازم يروح يتفرمت
وما ابي اضيع تعبي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ههههههههه  نبيهة جدا ً أنتي نوارة*

*وتعبك ماراح ابد يضيع * 

*خصوصا ً على  الانتباه للخطأ الوارد في نسيان عمود*

*يلا سويت التعديل ارجعي للسؤال*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

طويلة شوي 
لكنها ممتعة جدا جدا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تسلملي أحلىىىىى  نوارة*

*ولحسن الحظ يا نوارة انو بقية المتسابقين لساتهم ماوصلوا*

*يعني انتي انقذتي الشبكة بالتنبه للعمود اللي نسيتو  انا*

*ايوه انا قلتللكم راح نتدرج في الصعوبه شويا شويا* 

*عشان كدة كانت هادي الشبكة اطول* 

*ويلا هادي أولـ شبكة توصلنا من نوارتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*نوارتي * 

*ركزي على ثالث حرف في واحد عمودي*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

انونة 
تم التصحيح 
وياريت تتأكدي لي من الحرفين ال5 وال6 من العمود العاشر

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*!Very Observant Nawarah* 

*نوارة  تم ّ التعديل على الأعمدة راجعي السؤال مرة أخرى* 

*ومعليش لساتي بتعلم تأليف كلمات متقاطعه* 

*حاولي تجري التعديلات الآن*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ايوا 
كذا مظبوطة 
تمام التمام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

متأخره

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عفوااااا انين عالتأخير*
*حبيت اليوم اشااارك في المساابقه*
*وحتى لو متأخرة للتجربه*
*فعذرا ع اللخبطه* 


*تحيااااااااااتي للجميع*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*نوارة الدنيا*

*معلمه عفاف*

*الوالد أبو طارق*

*شذى الزهراء*


*يعطيكم العافيه الشبكة صح وشغل عدل* 

*بالنسبة لنوارة أعتذر منها خليتها حقل تجارب أمس تعبتها معاي والصراحه انو نقدر نقول انها شاركت في تأليف الشبكة معي أعتذر منك  نوارة* 

*نوارة تم ّ التقييم بالأمس  تقييم ×2* 

*معلمه عفاف مو متأخرة أنتي ضمن أول أربع شبكات توصل* 

*وشغلش حلو وتم التقييم تقييم × 1*

*الوالد أبو طارق تم التقييم  تقييم × 1* 

*شذى الزهراء شغل حلو شذى من أول مره تشاركي* 

*وحليتي الشبكه والشبكة صح*

*ومثل ما تمت معاملة كل المشتركين في أول مشاركة لهم* 

*تم إعطائهم تقييم × 3* 

*لفهم الطريقه تقييم*

*وللشغل عليها والتعب تقييم* 

*وللحل الصحيح تقييم*

*شذى أول مره تشاركينا وأتيتي ضمن أول أربع شبكات  تقييم × 3* 

*يعطيكم العافيه جميع ... متعبه ويمكن مملة بس راح تكون مره بالأسبوع*

*المره القادمه راح تكون شبكة الحروف والكلمة الـضـائـعـة*

*دمتم بخير أعزائي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*تم ّ التقييم الجميع*

*تبقى تقييم لشذى .. راح يتم التقييم الباقي أول ما اقيم اي عضو آخر في اي*

* مسابقه عشانني ماقدرت اديللك تقييمين متتابعين ..* 

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*أنين* 

*على جهودك في متابعة كل هذه المسابقات* 

*ولهذا  امنحك  تقييم  مضاعف  تقديرا * 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

> *تشكري ابنتي* 
> 
> *أنين*  
> *على جهودك في متابعة كل هذه المسابقات*  
> *ولهذا امنحك تقييم مضاعف تقديرا*  
> *مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنتي*  
> 
> *ابو طارق*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والدي العزيز الطيب*

*أبو طارق*

*ألف شكر  ليك والدي وانته منحتني أجمل تقييم من قبل بروعة مشاركتك*

*ماننحرم من جميل تواصلك الدائم معي والدي*

*وراح المرات الجايه الكلمات المتقاطعه تتضمن معلومت سياسية وانته محب للسياسه والدي*

*بنتو*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بعد الـفـــراغ مـن شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعه*

*وأخذ راحة ليوم*

*حان وقت الــكــلــمــة الـضــائــعــة*

*وطبعا ً خلاص انتم عارفينها فهي شبكة حروف شبيهة بشبكة الكلمات*

* المتقاطعه لكنها ممتلئة حروفـ* 

*وكلمتنا الضائعه أو الكلمة السرية تمثل دوما ً معلومه ثقافية زغيرة* 

*نستخلصها من شبكة الحروفـ بعد قيامنا بالشطب على حروف الكلمات* 

*التي ’تعطى مع شبكة الحروفـ*

*هذه المره مثل ما تدرجنا في التغيير مع شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعه* 

*كمانه نتدرج بالتغيير مع الكلمه الضائعه او الكلمة السرية*

*المطلوب من الأعزاء المشاركين هذه المره* 

*ليس الإتيان بالشبكة كامله محلوله*

*فقط المطلوب ان يعملوا عليها ثم بعد إستخلاص الكلمه السرية* 

*يكتبوها على ملف " وورد Word " * 

*أو على ملف تكست " Text "  بإستخدام برنامج المفكرة*

*يعني اما بإستخدام برنامج " WORD"* 

*أو إستخدام برنامج المفكرة " Notepad"*

*وتجدوه ضمن الملحقات نفسها الموجود بها برنامج الرسام*

*فقط اكتبوا فيه الكلمه ثم ضعوها هنا على شكل ملف مرفق بالمرفقات*

*أما طريقة العمل على شبكة الحروف لشطب حروف الكلمات*

*فأعيد التذكير بها بشكل سريع* 

*كما يلي* 




*الساعه الثانية أضع شبكة الكلمة الضائعه*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

انونة 
ارفاق الملفات خاصية للمشرفين والادارة فقط 
اما الاعضاء 
خاصية الارفاق معطلة عندهم

----------


## 7mammah

> انونة 
> ارفاق الملفات خاصية للمشرفين والادارة فقط 
> اما الاعضاء 
> خاصية الارفاق معطلة عندهم



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يؤيؤيؤ  ماكنت بعرف هادا الشيء*

*طيب  مسموح إذن الإجابة بحل الشبكة ووضعها هنا* 

*واكتبوا الكلمه السرية*

*خلاص نبقى على نفس نظامنا القديم*

*بعد دقائق الشبكة أحطللكم هي*

*موفقين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*(( الـــكــــلـــــمـــــه الـــضــــائــعــــــه ))*






*؟    ؟    ؟*

*والتقييم أكبر لأول كلمة سرية صحيحه تصل*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

انين يصير اكتب الجواب بدون ادراج صورة الحل
لان الرسام والفوتوشوب ما يشتغلون على هالجهاز

----------


## 7mammah

> انين يصير اكتب الجواب بدون ادراج صورة الحل
> لان الرسام والفوتوشوب ما يشتغلون على هالجهاز



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*يصير وممكن جدا ً* 
*لأن المهم هي الكلمه السرية* 
*مو ضروري وضع الشبكة محلوله*

*لأن بمجرد الكلمه معناتها انك ِ حليتيها الشبكة* 
*تكفي الكلمه نوارتي*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أديس أبابا

طبعا كتبتها في ورقة وشطبت ههههههههه

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

تحية لكافة افراد اسرة الناصرة في كل مكان وبالخصوص هنا في المسابقات

مع طول الغياب وربما سيستمر الا انني لم انساكم يوما... واتمنى ان لا تنسوني


وحشني اغلى منتدى واغلى اعضاء

باين انو المسابقة كتير حلوة بس يبي لها هدوء ذهني وعصبي

موفقين جميعا

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم

في امان الله

----------


## ابو طارق

*اديس ابابا * 


*والحل موجود عندي  *

----------


## 7mammah

> السلام عليكم
> 
> تحية لكافة افراد اسرة الناصرة في كل مكان وبالخصوص هنا في المسابقات
> 
> مع طول الغياب وربما سيستمر الا انني لم انساكم يوما... واتمنى ان لا تنسوني
> 
> 
> وحشني اغلى منتدى واغلى اعضاء
> 
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  أيلولـ*


*أيلوووووووووولـ    وحشتيني عن جد ليكي وحشه كبيرة* 

*زماااان عنك ِ   وياخسارة تمنيت انو شاركتي*

*وكيف ننساك ِ يالغاليه وأنتي اللي تميزتي في عدد متنوع من المسابقات*

*وكمان كنت استمتع بالتعليقات الظريفة منك تمتلكين روحا ً جميلة عندما تخوضين المسابقات*

*لا  لا تزعلينا منك ِ حبيبتي وتقولي راح يستمر غيابك ... بدنا رجعة  ورجعة قويه*

*بدنا نشوف أيلولـ اللي نعرفها منافسه قويه ومرحه جدا ً * 

*عاد إذا لنا عندش غلاوة يلا ارجعيللنا  بننتظرش بشوووق*

*أجمل تحيه أيلولـ*

----------


## 7mammah

> *اديس ابابا* 
> 
> 
> 
> *والحل موجود عندي*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والدي بالرغم من انو الكلمة السرية بتكفينا*

*لكن في حالة أحببت إرسال الحل فيك اتحطوا  كصوره*

* يعني انته اشتغلت على الشبكه ووضعت الخطوط*

*بعدها ارفع الصوره على مركز تحميل المنتدى وحط لنا الصوره هنا* 

*هيك متل ماعملنا بالأول*

*وفي حال وجدت صعوبه  والدي خبرني*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ايوه  هيك ياوالدي* 


*مسموح انك تحط الصوره اكيد  والحل مفصل وواضح كمان* 

*الله يعطيك العافيه والدي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اديسا بابا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تم ّ تقييم جميع الإجابات الصحيحه*

*الله يعطيكم العافيه*

*والاثنين القادم مع  " تــســــالــي ثــقـــافـــيــة "*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ليس شرطا ً في  تسالي ثقافية التي أضعها بعد قليل ليس شرطا ً حلها جميعها* 

*وليس شرطا ً أن تكون بالترتيب*

*بل هناك تقييم لكل فقرة من الفقرات يتم الإجابة عليها بشكل صحيح*

*طبعا ً يستطيع من يريد أن يحلها كامله ويقدمها كامله محلوله* 

*والطريقه ان هناك تقييم لكل فقرة من فقراتها*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالأنتظار

----------


## 7mammah

*××**×تــســـالــي ثــقـــافـــيـــة×**×**×* 
*(( 2 ))*
 
*شبكة الحيوانات المختبئة*



*المطلوب أسماء أربـ 4 ـعـة حـيـوانـات*

*وتبدأ بالحروف التالية :  ف -  ت -  ظ - و* 
 
 

 

*رسمة فنان تحكي مـَـثـَـل ٌ من الأمـثـال* 
 

*حاول الـفـنـــان أن يترجم مـثـلا ً شعبيـا ً مـعـروفـا ً إلـى رسـم* 
*هـل تـعـرفـون مـا هـو الـمـثـل ؟ ؟؟* 

 

*فقرة متشابهان* 
 
*أيهــمــا الـمــتــشـــابــهـــتــــان ؟ ؟؟* 

 

*فقرة الإختلافات بين الصورتين* 
 





*҈҈ الطريق ҈҈*







*‹‹‹لغز رياضي‹‹‹*

 
*المطلوب هنا أن تضع أرقاما في الخانات الفارغه*

*بحيث يصبح المجموع رأسيا ً وأفقيا ً وقطريا ً المجموع يكون 12*

** 
*وأختم هادي السلسلة  بفقرة عن عجائب عالم الحيوان* 
*₡Ϡ₡Ϡعجائب عالم الحيوان₡Ϡ₡Ϡ* 
 

   

*والـمـهـــلـــة أســـبــوع* 
*يـعـنـي الأثــنـــيــن الــقـــادم*

----------


## Hussain.T

صراااااحة مرره كشخة حلوووين مررررره

يسلمو يا انين

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما فهمت نستخرج من الحروف يعني ولا وشو بالضبط

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## 7mammah

> ما فهمت نستخرج من الحروف يعني ولا وشو بالضبط



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*المطلوب إستخراج أسماء أربعة حيوانات*

*يعني هناك حيوان اسمه يبدأ بالتاء*

*وآخر يبدأ بالواو* 

*وثاللث يبدأ بالظاء* 

*والرابع يبدأ اسمه بالـفـــاء*

*اوجدي اسماءهم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## 7mammah

> صراااااحة مرره كشخة حلوووين مررررره
> 
> يسلمو يا انين
> 
> تحياتي



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الحمدلله انها عاجبتكم* 

*وبالتوفيق لك*

*يسلمو شبل*

----------


## المتحير



----------


## عفاف الهدى

المثل 
خلي ايامك كلها عسل
او 
اذا حبيبك عسل لا تلحسه كله

----------


## المتحير



----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## المتحير



----------


## Hussain.T

=====================



=============

----------


## Hussain.T

لو تكررت الأقرام عادي؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تيس 
ظبي 
وسن
فرس

كدا ولا لا 
تراني ما فهمت 
مثل الكلمات الضائعه ولا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا لا المثل يقول
بعد شهر العسل ناكل البصل

----------


## 7mammah

> لو تكررت الأقرام عادي؟؟



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ايوه عادي*

*وهو على كل حال رقم واحد اللي راح يتكرر*

----------


## 7mammah

> لا لا المثل يقول
> بعد شهر العسل ناكل البصل



* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كمان غير صحيح معلمه*

----------


## المتحير



----------


## 7mammah

> تيس 
> ظبي 
> وسن
> فرس
> 
> كدا ولا لا 
> تراني ما فهمت 
> مثل الكلمات الضائعه ولا



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صحيح المطلوب مثلا  نمر ، أسد  .. الخ  كدة يعني*

*بس مو تشطبي مثل الكلمه الضائعه*

*فقط استخرجي الأسماء واكتبيهم*

----------


## المتحير

بالطول والعرض الحيوانات

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*وبالنسبة لــِـ  و "  وسن "  غير صحيح معلمه*

*أعيدي المحاوله* 

*كمان اعيدي المحاوله في الإختلافات و  " أين الطريق "*

----------


## 7mammah

> بالطول والعرض الحيوانات



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لا مو القصد ان الحروف متتابعه* 


*المطلوب انك تستخرج اسماء اربعة حيوانات* 

*وحددت انا ان اسماءهم يبدأوا بحروف معينه*

*وباقي حروف اسماءهم مو شرط ورى بعض فهم متفرقين*

*ومو مطلوب شطب*

*المطلوب فقط تعرف على اسمائهم من الحروف واكتبهم*

----------


## المتحير

اكمل




اكمل

----------


## المتحير

فار

ظب

----------


## المتحير

صح؟

----------


## المتحير

والمثل

يمكن

كل العسل قبل البصل

----------


## 7mammah

> فار
> 
> ظب



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الــظــب غير صحيح* 

*و ’يكتب هكذا  " ضب "*

*فكر بحيوان يبدا بالظاء  فقط  اسم مو اربعه تبدأ بالظاء هذا المطلوب*

----------


## المتحير

ظبي؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الطريق 3

كلمة مقالب فرق زايد من عندي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*مساعده لكم*

*بالنسبه لفقرة الحيوانات المختبئة المطلوبه أسمائها*

*بالنسبه لاسم الحيوان اللي بيبدأ بحرف الفاء فهو مو الفرس*

*لانو  اذا اخترت حروف الفرس ماراح تضبط معك حروف بقية الحيوانات المطلوبه*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

فأر
تنين
ظبي
وروار

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ماعندي لا رسام ولا فوتوشوب 
اثنينهم معندين مو راضيين يشتغلوا
والله قهر

----------


## 7mammah

> ظبي؟



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*المطلوب انو انته تتاكد من هذا بنفسك* 

*عشان في مشاركين لسى  بيشاركوا وما  ’يفترض أعطي الإجابة*

*بس تساهلا ً لأنها أول مره وعشان ماكنتوا بتعرفوا طريقتها* 

*فأقولك انو ايوه نعم الظبي صح هو أحدها*

*واكتبللي هم مره تانيه مع بعض كاملين*

----------


## 7mammah

> ماعندي لا رسام ولا فوتوشوب 
> اثنينهم معندين مو راضيين يشتغلوا
> والله قهر



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نوارة*

*تقدير لظرفك  أقبل منك ِ الحل كتابياً*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وحيد القرن 
فار 
ظبي 
تيس

----------


## ابو طارق

*اوله عسل واخره بصل*  







*الازرق ::: ((ظبي))* 
*الاحمر ::: ((فيل))*  
*الاسود ::: ((تيس))*  
*الاخضر ::: ((وحيد القرن))*

----------


## المتحير

ظبي 

تيس

فيل

وحيد القرن

----------


## المتحير

الزواج أوله *عسل* ووسطه كسل واخره *بصل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دحين انتبهت الى ان هالحيوان طلع فيل مش فار 
عشان تضبط كلمة وحيد القرن

تعبونا هالحيوانات صحيح حيوانات
ها ها ها

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *نوارة* 
> 
> *تقدير لظرفك أقبل منك ِ الحل كتابياً*



مشكورة انونة 
راح اترك الفرصة لغيري لغاية الاربعاء 
يجي جهازي من التصليح
وبحلهم ان شاء الله

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إن شاء الله يرجع الجهاز سليم و تحليهم نوارة وبإنتظارك ِ*

*موفقه*

----------


## المتحير

وانين اذا امكن تقولي اجاباتي صح لو؟

----------


## 7mammah

> وانين اذا امكن تقولي اجاباتي صح لو؟



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اخوي المتحير* 

*انتظر التصحيح وحقولكم عن أجوبتكم إن شاء الله* 

*وعندكم الفرصه الين الاثنين القادم*

----------


## المتحير

الزواج أوله *عسل* ووسطه كسل واخره *بصل*

*اخر كلام*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بالنسبة للي يريد أن أصحح إجابتوه من دحين* 

*عليه يخبرني هنا أنو اجابتوه نهائيه  وفي هذه الحالة راح أصحح له هي*

* واعطيه التقييم عن كل إجابه صحيحه*

*وإلا فالفرصه قائمه إلى الاثنين القادم*

*موفقين*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
1 / الفورق أنا شفت 9 مش 8 ..
إلا اذا كان كلمة مقالب مايعبروها أختلاف ..
وهذي هي الصورة .. 
 
2 / وهذي الصورة بتقول
أول الشهر عسل وآخر الشهر بصل ..
 
3 / وهذي صورة الحيوانات
 

ولقيت فيها 
وحيد القرن
ظبي
فيل
تيس 
4 / والشبية في هالصورة هو 
 


5/ الطريق رقم 3 هو الموصل .. 
 
6 / وهذي الارقام الي بتكون لي 12 في جميع الاتجاهات .. 
 
7 / وهذي صورة الطائر المطلوب 
فأتوقع إنه طائر النورس
وهذي مش متأكده منها ..
 
الله يعطيك الف مليون عافية أنون 
على الافكار الحلوة مرررررررررررررة
الي دوم بتفاجئينا فيها ..
دمتِ موفقة الغلا ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*هل مطلوب  اسم الطائر * 

*فهو موجود في الصورة* 

*ولا داعي لذكر اسمه*

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*البلشون الاسود*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *هل مطلوب اسم الطائر* 
> 
> *فهو موجود في الصورة*  
> *ولا داعي لذكر اسمه* 
> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 
> 
> *البلشون الاسود*



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
شكراً لك والدي العزيز
فلم أنتبه لوجود أسمه
الا بعد أن ذكرته الان ..
فقد كنت أظن إنه مطلوب معرفة اسم الطائر ..
شكراً جزيلاً لك والدي العزيز ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هموووس  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*طلة مميزة حبيبتي هموووس*

*ومجهود كبير في الحل يارب يعطيكي العافيه*

*ألف شكر لك ِ هموستي على الثناء*

*وسامحيني عاد أنا مقصره معاكي كثير*

*والحل تم إعتماده* 

*وبالنسبه للفقرة الأخيرة*

*فهي كما قال والدي ليس مطلوب فيها الحل*

*بل هي معلومه إضافية*

*شغل ممتاز همووس*

*وأنتظري التصحيح الأثنين* 

*أو اعتمدي حلولك ِ نهائيا ً حتى اقوم بتصحيحها فورا ً*

*أجمل تحيه لأجمل هموووس*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*شـــبـــكــــة كـــلـــمــــات مـــتــقــــاطــــعـــه* 

*خـــلال نصف ساعه أنتهي منها بإذن الله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالأنتظار

----------


## 7mammah

*شـــبـــكـــتــي (( 4 ))* 
*إن شاء الله سهله* 

 

*أفقيا ً :* 
*1- هو من أقدم العلوم ويختص بدراسة الأجرام خارج الأرض كالنجوم ، والكواكب ، والنيازك*
*2- رمز لكل دولة " معكوس " - ما ’يطلق على مجموعة من الأذكار المخصوصة*
*3- ثلثا " وطن " معكوسة- عكس خاسر* 
*4- اسم ’يطلق على مجلس النواب ( البرلمان ) الروسي - تسمية ’تطلق على ظاهرة المشي أثناء النوم*
*5- من أجزاء اليد ويوجد بها أكبر عدد من العظام في جسم الإنسان* 
*6- دولة افريقية على شاطيء المحيط الأطلسي - ما يتناجى به اثنان*
*7- صفة للمرض الطويل الأمد أو المتكرر " مبعثرة " - مفرد " فنون* 
*8- يستغرق أو يسترسل في النوم - مدينة ’عرفت قديما ً بــِـ " عروس الـشـــام "*
*9- متشابهان - نصف كلمة عفاف " معكوسة " - صفة ’تطلق على الجندي عندما يقع في قبضة الطرف الآخر المقاتل " معكوسة*
*10- ضد أمان " معكوسة " - أول بلد عربي عرف الطباعة*  

*عـــمـــوديــا ً :* 
*1- شهيد قائد يعتبر العقل العسكري لحزب الله بلبنان ، ’يلقب بالحاج رضوان ، استشهد في حادث سيارة مفخخة في العاصمة السورية دمشق ، وقد قال السيد حسن نصر الله أن مقتله يمثل خسارة كبيرة* 
*2- متشابهان - هي ما ’يجبل عليه الإنسان وتأتي مرادفة للفطرة " مبعثرة* 
*3- المكان الذي تشتري منه الطعام - بمعنى نوع*
*4- الاسم الاخير " الاسم الكبير متل مايقولوا بلبنان " لسياسي لبناني رئيس حركة الشعب ونائب سابق ، ’ولد في البربارة عام 1946 م - ما ’ينصب لاصطياد الحيوانات*
*5- هي لفظة تقال من الكرب والضجر وتقال للتأفف " معكوسه " - متشابهان*
*6- مفرد فرسان* 
*7- أطول سورة في القرآن الكريم " مبعثرة "*
*8-من الخضروات المشهورة والتي ’تستخدم لغرض الطهي اسمه العلمي براسيكا أوليراسيا " مبعثرة "- عكس قسوة*
*9- من اسماء النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - وكالة تابعة لحكومة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية متخصصة فى علوم الكون و المركبات الفضائية*
*10- التعريف الشرعي للعقوبة المقدرة لارتكارب معصية يمنع من الوقوع في مثلها - ة - صفة او تسمية ’تطلق على مبدع في مجال من المجالات كالرسم مثلا ً*

*(( والمهلة يوم كامل ))*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بالنسبه لـِـ* 

*3- أفقيا ً* 

*ثلثا  " وطن "  نسيت أكتب بجنبها   معكوسة*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أنين تأكدي لي من 8 عمودي الجزء الاول

----------


## عفاف الهدى

7 افقي
فنون 
معكوسه

----------


## 7mammah

> أنين تأكدي لي من 8 عمودي الجزء الاول



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ايوه يانواره  هي  مبعثرة يعني حروفها ملخبطه* 

*راح تطلع معاكي  " ك ر ب ن "  صح ؟* 

* كدة صح لأنو مبعثرة يعني مش مرتبة*

----------


## 7mammah

> 7 افقي
> فنون 
> معكوسه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نعم صحيح  معكوسه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

3 عمودي 
نوع
مبعثرة ولا

----------


## 7mammah

> 3 عمودي 
> نوع
> مبعثرة ولا



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لا ليست مبعثرة*

*هي كلمة نفس معنى كلمة نوع  وليست مبعثرة*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

باقي لي الفطرة مو راضية تطلع معاي 
ابد الحروف مو راضية تزبط

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ايوه الفطره اني كمان والنوع مو جية معاي ابد

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اعتقد انها مبعثرة

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ايوا هي فعلا مبعثرة

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ها يا انين صححي لنا

----------


## 7mammah

> ايوا هي فعلا مبعثرة



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*برافو يا ذكية*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*دحين يبغالي ارجع وأسوي التعديل بالنسبة للملاحظات اللي نسيتها*

*يسلموووو نوارة و معلمتي عفاف*

----------


## 7mammah

> ها يا انين صححي لنا



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نوارة فين روحت الشبكة اللي من شويا حطيتيللي هي ؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

هههههههههههههه اممممممممم
مو لان لاحظت فيه حرف غلط 
ضد أمان ( 10 افقي الجزء الاول ماراح تظبط مع حل كلمة الفطرة المبعثرة)

----------


## 7mammah

> هههههههههههههه اممممممممم
> مو لان لاحظت فيه حرف غلط 
> ضد أمان ( 10 افقي الجزء الاول ماراح تظبط مع حل كلمة الفطرة المبعثرة)



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*زابطه معايا  ليش مو زابطه معكي* 

*ضد أمان ترااء  معكوسه انتبهي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*نوارة* 

*انتبهي الكلمة مو فطرة  ولكن كلمة اخرى وتساويها في المعنى*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اوك بنزلها وانت احكمي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لا لا يانوارة* 

*انا دحينا بس عرفت ليش مو زابطه معاكي*

*عشان الكلمه اللي انتي حطيتيها  عكس أمان مو هي الكلمه المطلوبه*

*فكري بكلمه تانيه*

*واحيان يحطوا لها اشارة بالطريق للدلاله عليها*

*طيب زي مثلا لما اقول    :  " أنقذوني .. أنا في  ( ... )  "   طبعا مابقول انقذوني انا في خوف * 

*هاا انتي ذكيه يلا عرفتيها*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بقول لك الاخطاء الي واجهتها 
المشي أثناء النوم 

اطول سورة في القرآن الكريم


ضد الامن 

مفرد فرسان

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 





> بقول لك الاخطاء الي واجهتها







> المشي أثناء النوم  
> 
> سرنمه



 



*اتكلي على الله طلعت هادي اللي مسويه لك لخبطه* 

*يلا دحين هاتيللي هي صح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني جتني مكالمات هاتفيه عشان عيد ميلادي واخروني

دحين راح اكتب الحروف
واسلم اللوحه

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مشكورة انونة على المساعدة

----------


## 7mammah

> اني جتني مكالمات هاتفيه عشان عيد ميلادي واخروني
> 
> دحين راح اكتب الحروف
> واسلم اللوحه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بالتوفيق لش معلمه*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

صراحه كلمة غريزه هادي بطت جبدي
وكمان نوع ما طلعت معاي نمط الا بطلعة الروح
بس منافسه كتير حلوه
مع المشي اثناء النوم
الي عن جد تعبتني
يسلموا انون الحلوه على هيك مسابقات

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحباااا جميعااا*
*عفواا انين دائما اجي متاخرة*
*بس مااشوف اسئلتج دوم تتخفى بين الصفحات*
*وقررت اليوم ابحث ولقيتها*
*بس لاتحسبيها لي لان في ناس قبلي ...*
**
*ان شاء الله مزبوطه*
*يعطيج العاافيه انون*
*تحيااتي**
*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*نوارة* 

*الوالد أبو طارق*

*معلمه عفاف*

*شذى* 


*الشبكات صح يعطيكم ألف عافيه يارب*

*وتم تقييم الوالد أبو طارق ونوارة ومعلمه عفاف بالأمس* 

*ويتبقى تقييم شذاوي  طبعا ً الشبكة صح وضمن الوقت والمهلة المحدده شذى* 

*يعني  ’تحتسب وكمان بتقييم مضاعف لأن في تقدير للي أوقات المسابقه ماتناسب أوقاتهم*

*وتقدري شذى تحلي مسابقة التسالي لاتزال الفرصه الى الاحد القادم ولكل فقرة منها تقييم مو شرط كامل الفقرات اللي تبين تحلينه منهم حليه* 

*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه شغلكم حلو  ومزبوط* 

*مع التحيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحباا*
*جيت اليوم بمسابقة التسالي حبيت*
*اجاوب*
*وامتعوني جداا* 

 





 
*ان شاء الله صح*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

فيل

تيس

ظبي

وحيد القرن

سهله جدا

----------


## حبيبي باسم

عجبتني اللعبه كثيرا

----------


## حبيبي باسم



----------


## الفراش الفاطمي



----------


## الفراش الفاطمي



----------


## حبيبي باسم

انا احترت بين واحد وسته واخترت واحد

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ننتظر مشاركات اكثر*

*افتقد لمشاركة حبيبتي نوارة في التسالي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صباح الخير انونه

الفراش الفاطمي 12 سنه
و
حبيبي باسم 11 سنة 
اولاد اخوي 
البارحوا اصروا الي يتنافسوا في مسابقتش الحلوه
وفعلا كان الجو حلو والتنافس قايم بين الأخوان
طبعا بعد فعاليات عيد ميلادي
فكنت جدا جدا فرحانه
اشكرش غناتي على الأفكار الحلوه
تستحقي التقييم

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بجاوب الي اقدر عليه بدون برامج 



الحيوانات 


فيل 

ظبي 

تيس 

وحيد القرن 


الشبيه في العب معي  رقم (5)


الطريق  رقم (3)

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

12 في كل مكان راح يكون الترتيب 

2  7   3
5  4   3
5  1  6

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

المثل

الزواج اوله عسل وآخره بصل

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اهلين معلمه عفاف وألف شكر لش على احلى تقييم*  
*وسعيدة بإنضمام الفراش الفاطمي و حبيبي باسم*  
*وفعلا ً كانت منافسه حليوه بينهم* 
*ينطيش الله العافيه معلمه*

----------


## المتحير

المثل
الزواج أوله *عسل* ووسطه كسل واخره *بصل* 
 الحيوانات
*تيس*

*ظبي*

*وحيد القرن*

*فيل*

*التشابه*

*رقم(5)*

*الطريق 3*

*ارقام 12*

*372*
*345*
*615*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الكلمه الضائعه تأخرت عليكم فيها*

*إن شاء الله خلال عشر دقاقئق أضعها أقل بشويا أو أكثر بشويا*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الـكــلــمــه الــضـــائــعـــه*




*ويلا بإنتظار أول ثلاثة حلول صحيحه*

*مع تقييم مضاعف لأول حل صحيح طبعا ً*

*مع التحيه*

----------


## ابو طارق

غدامس

----------


## المتحير

غدامس

----------


## النور الالهي

الكلمة هي غدامس

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الوالد أبو طارق*

*المتحير*

*النور الإلهي*

*إجابات صحيحه  سيتم ّ التقييم*

*الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله حماس هون
فاتتني بس باحلها وباجي مو شرط التقييم
اهمشي التسليه معاكم

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بالاول سبقوني 
الف مبروك للجميع 
وماعندي الرسام اهي اهي 

الف شكر انين للجهود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

غدامس
سقط عندنا مطر خفيف الحين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*نوارة حتى لو الرسام مو موجود عندش تقدري تكتبي فقط الكلمة السرية* 
*بالنسبة لمسابقة الكلمة الضائعه* 

*معلمتي عفاف حل صحيح معلمه ومتأخرة معلمتي لكن اتلحقي بالجايات* 
*وتكوني من السباقات إن شاء الله*

*واللهم زد وبارك وعساها أمطار خير وبركة يارب* 

*بالغد إن شاء الله أصحح لكم إجاباتكم الخاصه بـ ِ ×××تـســـالـــي×××* 
*وفق الله الجميع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا حبيبتي 

وبانتظار جديدش الحلو والممتع دوما

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بدأت في تقييم إجابات مسابقة التسالــي* 

*وللآن تم تقييم*

*شبل الطفوف عن جميع الإجابات الصحيحه*

*الوالد أبو طارق تبقى تقييم الفقرات : المثل والمتشابهان والحيوانات المختبئة* 

*معلمه عفاف تم تقييم فقرة الاعداد وسيتم تقييم باقي الأجوبة الصحيحه* 

*المتحير تم ّ تقييم فقرة الطريق وفقرة مربع الأعداد وفقرة الحيوانات المختبئة وسيتم تقييم الباقي*

*===========*

*وأيضا ً  خلال اليوم وغد أكون أكملت التقييم لكل المشاركين إن شاء الله*

*الفراش الفاطمي*

*حبيبي باسم*

*همس الصمت* 

*نوارة الدنيا*

*شذى الزهراء* 


*مع التحيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي
ويوفقش دنيا واخره

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*بدأت في تقييم إجابات مسابقة التسالــي*  
*وللآن تم تقييم* 
*شبل الطفوف عن جميع الإجابات الصحيحه* 
*الوالد أبو طارق تبقى تقييم الفقرات : المثل والمتشابهان والحيوانات المختبئة*  
*معلمه عفاف تم تقييم فقرة الاعداد وسيتم تقييم باقي الأجوبة الصحيحه*  
*المتحير تم ّ تقييم فقرة الطريق وفقرة مربع الأعداد وفقرة الحيوانات المختبئة وسيتم تقييم بقية الأجوبة الصحيحه*
*الفراش الفاطمي عن فقرة الحيوانات المختبئة وخلال اليوم وغدا ً يتم تقييم بقية الأجوبة*
*حبيبي باسم عن فقرة الإختلافات الثمانية وخلال اليوم وغدا ً يتم تقييم بقية الأجوبة*
*همس الصمت عن فقرة الإختلافات الثمانية وخلال اليوم وغدا ً يتم تقييم بقية الأجوبة*
*نوارة عن فقرة الحيوانات المختبئة وخلال اليوم وغدا ً يتم تقييم بقية الأجوبة*
*شذى الزهراء عن فقرة الحيوانات المختبئة وخلال اليوم وغدا ً يتم تقييم بقية الأجوبة* 


*وأتمنى من الجميع بالمسابقات المقبلة وضع كل فقرة في رد حتى يتسنى لي تقييمها بسهولة* 
*اعلم انني أستطيع تقييم المتسابق من اي مشاركة بأي موضوع* 
*ولكن حتى لا أظلم أحد بإنقاص عدد تقييماته وبدون أن أشعر* 
*وقد قمت بتسجيل التقييمات الباقية لكل منكم حتى لا أنسى* 

*مع التحيه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي * 

*أنين* 

*جهودك في المسابقات  جبارة * 

*وتفرغك  للمسابقات  تحضيرها  ووضعها في المنتدى * 

*وتصحيحها  وتقييمها  ومتابعة  كل  صغيرة وكبيرة* 

*تشكري ابنتي * 

*ولهذا  اجد ان تقييمك  واجب على  كل  المشاركين* 

*في المسابقات  لانه لا وقت لديك للمشاركة في مسابقات  اخرى* 

*يعطيكي الف الف الف عافية* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يسلمووووو  والدي الطيب*


*أبو طارق*

*وانته صادق والله أنو مهمة الإشراف ما خلت عندي وقت كمتسابقة ومشاركة في المسابقات*

*وأصبحت أضع مسابقات أكثر مما أشارك بها* 

*لكن دام هذا ما يمليه الواجب علي* 

*فلا بأس أنا صحيح أحرم نفسي متعة المشاركة*

*لكنكم تعوضوني بروعة تفاعلكم ومشاركاتكم وتنسوني هذا الحرمان*

*فأنا افرح وأهتف وأصفق لكل من أراه يجيب جواب صحيح* 

*كما كنت أفرح وأهتف وأصفق لنفسي سابقا ً عندما أجيب جواب صحيح*

*الله يسعدك والدي ويرضى عليك دنيا وآخره ومايحرمني منك  يارب آمين*

*إبنتك أنين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صحيح كلام البابا انونه 
تستاهلي كل خير لجهودش الجباره حياتي انت
دعواتي الش بالوفيق في حياتش العلميه والملية والزوجيه كمان

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب أنون
ومثل ماقال والدنا العزيز إن على كل المشتركين تقييمك أنين
لان جهودك فعلاً جبارة
ولانك تستاهلين كل الخير ..
الله يسهل عليكِ أمورك في الدنيا والاخرة يارب ..
ويسعدك في الدنيا والاخرة ..
دمتِ موفقة الغلا ...
تحيات المحبة لكِ
هموس ..

----------


## المتحير

متى التصحيح

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*أنهيت التقييم لجميع المشاركين بحمد الله* 

*وتبقى لي تقييم العزيزة نوارة عن فقرة المتشابهان* 

*والحق أن التصحيح أستهلك مني وقتا ً لم أتوقعه ولهذا فأنا أنا الآن أكثر إلحاحا ً  على وضع كل فقرة مستقلة عن غيرها أثناء الحل حتى يصبح التصحيح سهلا ً جدا ً*

*الجميع يعطيكم الله العافيه على المشاركة* 

*وبالنسبة لمسابقة ×××تـســـالـــي××× لهذا الأسبوع* 

*كان ’يفترض أن أكون أنتهيت منها منذ ساعه على الأقل * 

*لكن تأخرت بسبب الوقت الذي قضيته في التصحيح* 

*ولهذا سيتم تأجيلها حتى الأسبوع القادم*

----------


## شفايف وردية

ماليي النصيب في المشاركه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خسارة واني مجهزه نفسي وانتظر 
وجايبة شفايف معاي 
وبعدين تتأجل 
بس معذوره غناتي انون والله يعطيش العافية 
واني معاش 
لو بتخلي كل وحده لوحدها افضل

----------


## 7mammah

> خسارة واني مجهزه نفسي وانتظر 
> وجايبة شفايف معاي 
> وبعدين تتأجل 
> بس معذوره غناتي انون والله يعطيش العافية 
> واني معاش 
> لو بتخلي كل وحده لوحدها افضل



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*معلمتي  عفاف* 

*تكرم عيونش الحلوين معلمه * 

*علاشانش الحينه احط التسالي* 

*بس خلال ثلث ساعه إن شاء الله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا غناتي خليها للأسبوع الجاي 
ونحن بالأنتظار 
وقتش الثمين اهم

----------


## 7mammah

*××**×تــســـالــي ثــقـــافـــيـــة×**×**×* 
*(( 3 ))* 

*شبكة الحروفـ* 


*سأخبركم بالمطلوب هنا* 
*المطلوب إتمام المربع بإستخدام الحروف الخمسة التي تكوّن كلمة " تسالي " * 

*بحيث لا يتكرر نفس الحرف مرتين لا في المربعات الأفقية* 

*ولا في المربعات الرأسية*

*ولا في المربعات الرأسية* 






 

*فقرة متشابهان* 
 
*أيهــمــا الـمــتــشـــابــهـــتــــان ؟ ؟؟* 

 

*فقرة الإختلافات بين الصورتين* 
 

 


*҈҈ الحلقات ҈҈* 
 

 

*‹‹‹لغز رياضي هندسي‹‹‹* 
 
*المطلوب موضح في الصوره* 
** 
*وأختم هادي السلسلة بفقرة عن عجائب عالم الحيوان* 
*₡Ϡ₡Ϡعجائب عالم الحيوان₡Ϡ₡Ϡ* 
 

  

*ملاحظه :  ضروووري وضع كل فقرة لوحدها حتى أصحح بدقة وبسهولة* 

*والـمـهـــلـــة يومين حتى لا يتأخر التصحيح* 
*يـعـنـي الأربعاء عصرا ً أصحح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## النور الالهي

الحرف د

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بسمه وبه نستعين ياحياتي تعجبني البسمله
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اغلى هموووس
> الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب أنون
> ويعافيكي يارب ويرضى عليكي
> ومثل ماقال والدنا العزيز إن على كل المشتركين تقييمك أنين
> لان جهودك فعلاً جبارة
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هلا فيش يالغاليه همووووس* 

* واخيرا ً رجعت مشاركاتش ياحلوها مشاركاتش*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مرة عديتهم 20 ومره 21 ومره 22 
خلني على 22
حولت عيوني

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللعبة الأخيره صعبه عليي
وراسي بيوجعني الحين 
اول يوم دوام الله المعين
ويعطيش الله الف عافية انونه عالمجهود وعلى وضع المسابقات 
ربي يوفقش دنيا واخره حبابه

----------


## 7mammah

> مرة عديتهم 20 ومره 21 ومره 22 
> خلني على 22
> حولت عيوني



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لاحظي معلمتي  المطلوب مو عد ّ جميع الحلقات* 

*إنما المطلوب عـد ّ المتصل منها فقط*

*يعني اللي متداخلين مع بعضهن بس*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## المتحير

الحلقات يمكن 6؟

----------


## المتحير



----------


## المتحير



----------


## المتحير



----------


## ابو طارق

*ثمانية    فقط*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## بيسان

مرحبا للجميع

اني اول مره اشارك معاكم بهاذي اللعبه

: )

----------


## بيسان



----------


## بيسان



----------


## بيسان



----------


## بيسان

ودمتم بود

----------


## النور الالهي



----------


## النور الالهي



----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
مرحبا أنونه
أن لقيت أخطاء كثيرة
بس يمكن الي قراب من بعض يعتبرونهم خطأ واحد فأشرت على كل الاخطاء
الي لقيتها ..
وهذي هي الصورة ..





ويعطيك الف عافية حبيبتي ..

----------


## النور الالهي



----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
وهذي شبكة الحروف ..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
عدد الحلقات المتصلة

8 حلقات ..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وهذي صورة التوأم ..



تحياتي لكِ أنونة الغالية ..

----------


## المتحير



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وينها الاسئله مو شايفتها كرمال النبي قولوا لي*
*الساعه كم كتبتها انين ..*
*وجزاكم الله خيرااا*
*...*

----------


## ابو طارق

* المسابقة  موجودة  في الصفحة* 

*((23))* 

*وضعت الساعة   4.28*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شكراا جزيلا لك عمي ابوطارق*
*ربي يعطيك الف عااافيه*
*لاعدمتك يالغالي*
*تحياتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرااحب للجميع*
*بحثت عن المسابقه ولم اجدهاا*
*خلاص لن اشاارك بها مرة اخرى*
*تعبت كثيرااااا ولم اصل*
*انتهى دوري في المسابقات*
*الله يعطيكم الف عااافيه جميعااا*
*دمتم بالف خير*
*واعذرووووووووووني*
*تحيااااتي*
 :embarrest:  :noworry:  :sad2:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

راح اغير اجابتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

غيرت

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*معلمه عفاف*  
*زين الش وغيرتي*  
**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انونه غناتي 
زان حالش بس الحلقات ما فهمت وش المطلوب 
عشان كده ما حليتها

والتسالي الأخيرة شاكه بفس حل الأخوان 
ومشكوره يالغاليه

----------


## 7mammah

> انونه غناتي 
> زان حالش بس الحلقات ما فهمت وش المطلوب 
> عشان كده ما حليتها
> 
> والتسالي الأخيرة شاكه بفس حل الأخوان 
> ومشكوره يالغاليه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*بالنسبه للحـــلـــقـــات* 
*المطلوب اتشوفي الحلقات اللي متداخلات مع بعض*  
*يعني اللي متشابكات مع بعض*  
*يعني ماينفكوا عن بعض هاي المطلوب* 
*وهاي مثال للحلقات المتشابكه* 
 
*لاحظي كل وحده داخله فعليا ً مع الثانيه ماتقدري تفصليهم عن بعض يعني* 
*ومو شرط طبعا ً اتحلي كل الفقرات معلمه *  
*اللي تقدري عليه و الله ينطيش الف عافيه معلمه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صعبه خلاص ما باشارك فيها استسلم
اكتفي برؤية اجابات الأخوة حاليا وبعدها تصحيحش خيو

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*مشاركات أكثر من رائعه*  
*وسررت بإنضمام الأنيقة بـيـســـان  الله ياعيني على الشغل الأنيق* 
*تم ّ التقييم للجميع*  
*الوالد أبو طارق* 
*معلمه عـــفـــافـ* 
*العزيزة هموووووووس* 
*العزيزة بــيـــســـــان*  
*العزيزة النور الإلهي* 
*أخوي المتحير* 
*الله يعطيكم العافيه*  

*وبالنسبة للحلول ....* 
*الـحـــلـــقـــات عــددهن ثــمــ 8 ــانــيــة*  
*والطائر المتشابه هو الطائر الذي يحمل الحرف " د "*  
*والأجزاء التي تشكل المربع هي " 1 " و " 3 " و " 5 "*  
 

*دمتم* *بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أعتذر عن شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعه  اليوم* 

*كذلك سنتوقف للأسبوعين القادمين وذلك لظروفي الدراسية وإنشغالي*

*وسأقتصر على بعض المسابقات الأخرى الخفيفة* 

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## قمر دنياي

الله يوفقك انين 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## 7mammah

> الله يوفقك انين 
> تحياتي للجميع



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تسلمي قموره ويوفقش يارب دنيا وآخره*

*أجمل تحيه*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

يعني الحين يوم صار عندي رسام 
مالحقت على شيء 
الف الف مبروك للفائزين والفائزات 
وحظ اوفر للبقية 
انونة الف الف الف شكر 
لكل جهودك المبدولة 
يعطيكي العافية 
والنجاح والتوفيق دنيا وآخرة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية حبابه 

في انتظار كل جديد من تحت يديك

----------


## 7mammah

> يعني الحين يوم صار عندي رسام 
> مالحقت على شيء 
> الف الف مبروك للفائزين والفائزات 
> وحظ اوفر للبقية 
> انونة الف الف الف شكر 
> لكل جهودك المبدولة 
> يعطيكي العافية 
> والنجاح والتوفيق دنيا وآخرة



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يؤ يؤ   نواره   الحظ معاكس معاكي*

*لكن بالجايات تعوضي إن شاء الله*

*آمين دعواتك ِ الحلوه نوارة ويوفقك ِ ويحميك ِ من كل شر ّ يارب*

*أجمل تحيه نوارة*

**

----------


## 7mammah

> يعطيش العافية حبابه 
> 
> في انتظار كل جديد من تحت يديك



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الله اعافيش معلمه عفاف* 

*مع التحيه*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
مرحبا أنونه الغالية
خسارة راح نشتاق للمسابقات كثير
وأكيد راح نكون في إنتظارك حبيبتي ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب
والله يحقق لك كل إلي تتنميه
والله يوفقك في دراستك يارب
وتلاقين أعلى الرتب ...
ويسعدك دنيا وآخرة ..
موفقة دوووووووووووووووم الغلا ..

----------


## 7mammah

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته همووستي
> مرحبا أنونه الغالية
> يا هلا وغلا همووووس
> خسارة راح نشتاق للمسابقات كثير
> والمسابقات كمانه راح تشتاق لك ِ ولمشاركاتك ِ الرائعه
> ...



 
*حيا الله همووووس*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سأكتفي هذا الأسبوع بشبكة الكلمات الضائعه هذه*


**

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أرز

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

شلال الأرز

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا انونه الحلوه 
والله يعطيش العافية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*ماشاء الله ماشاء الله* 
*نوارة & معلمه عــفـــاف* 
*نفس الوقت انهيتما الشبكة مما يدل على روح التنافس* 
*والصراحه معلمتي جاءت بعد نوارة لتحل الشبكة ويعجبني في معلمه عفاف التنافس مع نوارة* 
*واثبتت انها تستطيع الصمود امام نوارة اسريعه*

*نعم هي غابة الأرز* 
*يعطيكم الله الف عافيه ولكما تقييم حل هذه الشبكة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا على هيك كلمات مشجعه انونه الحلوه 
ومبروك نواره عزيزتي الفوز 
ويشرفني اكون المتنافسه معاش 
مبروك لنا الفوز

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اليوم الأربعاء وأملك بعض الوقت للمرح* 

*فلا بأس بـشبكة كلمات متقاطعه*

*والتصحيح غــدا ً مساء ً بإذن الله*


**

*وفقكم الله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انونه حبوبة ما في مكوس ولا ملخبط هالمره ولا وشو

----------


## 7mammah

> انونه حبوبة ما في مكوس ولا ملخبط هالمره ولا وشو



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لا معلمتي هالمره بالذات اقولش انها مضبوطه مررره*

*وهي مو من تأليفي بالمناسبة* 

*طلبت من مامي  شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعه وهي أتت بها لي* 

*ومدري هي ألفتها او جايبتها من مصدر*

*وكل اللي سويتوا انو بس ضبطتها على الكمبيوتر* 

*وزي ماهي مابها اخطاء*

*يعني انتهت تجاربي فيكم زي قبل اهههاه*

*عشان كذا انا مطمئنه انها صحيحه تماما*

*واعترف انو بها صعوبه واذا تعبتي منها معلمه خليها* 

*وبالتوفيق لش معلمه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا لا المحاولة وروح التنافس حلوين 
راجعه اكمل  الحل

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
إن شاء الله راح أحاول أشترك في هذي المسابقة
وإن شاء الله يصير عندي وقت منشان أحطها بدري ..
يعطيك العافية أنون ..
مووووووفقة دووووووووم ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انونه 
5 افقي 
قط 
وحرفين 
الأول ب 
يمكن فيها غلط

----------


## 7mammah

> انونه 
> 5 افقي 
> قط 
> وحرفين 
> الأول ب 
> يمكن فيها غلط



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ايوووه هي فعلا ً حرفين*

*ومابها غلط*

*بس هي الكلمه بلهجتنا  ومرادفة لكلمة قط عندكم  فهمت دحينه ليش صعبه*

*ابساعدك فيها دي  .  .. القط نحن بنقول عليه  "  بس "*

*عرفتي  دحين ؟  في لهجات يسموا القط  " بس " * 

*ساعدتك فيها عشانها امكن تكون صعبه عليكي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عرفتها بسه 
بس خفت احطها واتكون غلط 
يعطيش العافية حبوبة 
مستمرين في الحل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا تغششيني بس قولي مجالس صحيحه والا

----------


## 7mammah

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> همووووستي  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> إن شاء الله راح أحاول أشترك في هذي المسابقة
> الكلمات المتقاطعه متعبه وتطول شويا خليها لوقت فضاوتك ِ حبيبتي هموووس
> وإن شاء الله يصير عندي وقت منشان أحطها بدري ..
> خوذي راحتك ِ هموووس وكل التوفيق لك ِ
> ...



 
*حـــيــــا الله هموووووس الغاليه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قبيح طالبه عكسها والا

----------


## 7mammah

> لا تغششيني بس قولي مجالس صحيحه والا



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*لا ما باغشش باخليش انتينه تتوصلي ليها* 

*شوفي هي مجالس فكري ابكلمه * 

*الكلمه هادي هي جمع لصرح بيجمعنا انتي وانا وابو طارق والخ جميع* 

*الاعضاء  الجمع منها هادي الكلمه  ايش ؟؟؟ : )*

----------


## 7mammah

> قبيح طالبه عكسها والا



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*لا لا  مو عكسها  ... اريد كلمه اتكون مرادفه الها يعني تساويها في المعنى*

*والكلمه تبدا بالــدال*

*على فكره هدا مو تغشيش* 

*بالعكس انا ارحب بالأسئلة والاسلوب التفاعلي في مسابقة الكلمات المتقاطعه*

*وفيش اتسميه عصف ذهني* 

* يعني انطيش تلميح وانتينه تفكري وتحاولي اتجيبي الحل* 

*ماكو بيها شيء  ولا غش بالعكس العضو المتفاعل يستحق الاعجاب به*

*موفقه معلمه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورة عالمدح حبوبة 

وهذا يحمسني ابذل جهد اكبر

----------


## ابو طارق

*ارجوا ان تكون  صحيحة* 


*ما تنقلوا  عني  اشك  بصحتها * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

انا في بيت اهلي حاليا 
راح احلها لما ارجع البيت

مو تصححون الحين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هدا الي قدرت احله 
الليلة حفلة ولد اختي يلا باقوم اجهز 
يلا باي اسمحوا ليي

----------


## 7mammah

> انا في بيت اهلي حاليا 
> راح احلها لما ارجع البيت
> 
> مو تصححون الحين



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*غدا ً التصحيح الساعه اربعه او خمسه بالمساء  نوارة*

*موفقه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*والدي عندك  كلمة  رقم 8 أفقي  " اماني "   وهي المطلوبه غير* 

*والطريف انو مع كونها مش هي الكلمه المطلوبه لكنها ما أثرت على الكلمات اللي حولها* 

*لهذا حتى لو تركتها كما هي فلن تؤثر كثيرا ً على التقييم المستحق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*عفوا ً والدي كلمه 11 أفقي المقصوده*

*وهي غير " أماني " * 

*سهله*

*لكن زي ما بيقولوا  سهل  " ممتنع "  : )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صباح الخير 
راح افصح عن الكلمات الي عذبوني الأسم واتعبت في حلهم 

4 أفقي ( يتحضر ) ( مشرق)
5 أفقي ( يصيب )
6 أفقي ( قبيح)
11 أفقي ( صعب المنال )
2 عمودي ( يمتثل)
6 عمودي ( تبع)
8 عمودي ( يظهر)
11 عمودي (كفاح )
اجراء تعديل في اللوحه  
وخلاص اعلنت استسلامي هالمرة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابدأ مو راضية تفتح معاي 
اذا فتحت راح  اجيب لوحتي هون

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*خيرها  ابغيرها معلمه عفاف*

*والاهم انش بذلتي جهد  وتعبش في هذه الصفحه ابد مايضيع* 

*والش تقييم للمحاوله والشغل الواضح* 

*يعني حاولتي وكمان نزلتي لوحه واضح فيها الشغل والتعب*

*والآن يتم تقييمش معلمه*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بصراحة هالمررررررررررة 
صعبة كثيييييييييييييييييير

البارح واليوم من الفجر وانا احل فيها 
باقي لي كلمتين  واخلصها 

يمكن بالاخير استسلم وانزلها 
بس راح احاول
يمكن جيني الهام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورة حبيبتي انون عالتقيم
الله يعطيش الف عافية

----------


## 7mammah

> بصراحة هالمررررررررررة 
> صعبة كثيييييييييييييييييير
> 
> البارح واليوم من الفجر وانا احل فيها 
> باقي لي كلمتين واخلصها 
> 
> يمكن بالاخير استسلم وانزلها 
> بس راح احاول
> يمكن جيني الهام



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ايوه صعبه هالمره حاستها*

*الله يعينكم نوارة*

*بس تقدري تسئلي عن اي كلمة تجدين فيها صعوبه* 

*وراح نتعاون للوصول لها* 

*يعني اعطيكي تلميح لها وانتي تمتلكي الذكاء الكافي وزيادة للوصول لها*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

صعب المنال حاولت فيها كثير 

يمين يسار فوق تحت 
احاول ادور على كلمة مرادفة لها 
وفيها حرفين   م و  ن 
للاسف مالقيت 




مجالس مو لاقية مرادف لها 
ديوانيات بس ما ظبطت

يالله ابغي تلميحات

----------


## 7mammah

> صعب المنال حاولت فيها كثير 
> 
> يمين يسار فوق تحت 
> احاول ادور على كلمة مرادفة لها 
> وفيها حرفين م و ن 
> للاسف مالقيت 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*بالفعل هالكلمتين صعبتين جدا ً* 
*طيب نبدأ وركزي في التلميح نوارة* 
*بالنسبة لمجالس لمحت بالأمس لمعلمتي عفاف لأنها سألتني عن نفس الكلمه*  
*وأعيد التلميح* 
*الكلمه هي جمع لكلمه معناها صرح يجمعنا أنتي وابو طارق ومعلمه عفاف والاعضاء جميعا وانا فماذا نطلق عليه هذا الصرح ايش اسمو يعني ... إذا توصلتي لاسمو هاتي الجمع منه وهذا كل شيء* 
*بالنسبة لصعب المنال شوفي المشاركه رقم " 417 " وهي بالصفحه السابقه يعني صفحة 28 مشاركة رقم # 417 أعطيت فيها تلميح واضح .. بل ذكرتها الكلمه نفسها المطلوبه*  
*يلا أكيد أكيد خلاص فهمتيها نوارة*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

خلصتها



سلمي لي على الوالدة وقولي لها 


" رفقا"

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*واو !  سريعة الإستيعاب جدا ً نوارة* 

*الله يسلمك ويسعدك يارب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هذا الي قدرت عليه

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*تم ّ التقييم للجميع*

*الوالد ابو طارق* 

*نوارة الدنيا*


*معلمتي عفاف  " تقييم تشجيعي للشغل "* 

يعطيكم الله العافيه على الشغل الرائع

----------


## المتحير

مكن سؤال؟

متى مسابقة تــــســــــالـــــــــي؟

----------


## 7mammah

> مكن سؤال؟
> 
> متى مسابقة تــــســــــالـــــــــي؟





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إن شاء الله الأثنين مابعد القادم*

*يعني مو الأثنين الجاي ،،، ياللي بعدوه* 

*مع التحيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*  " شبكة الكلمات الضائعه  "*





*الـكـلـمـه الـسـرّيـه* 

*( ؟ ؟ ؟ )*

----------


## المتحير

مو واضحين الحروف

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

شطبت الكلمات 
لكن للأسف 
ما توصلت للحل

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نوارة*

*لا . للأسف لم تتوصلي لكلمة السر ّ*

*بعض الحروفـ تنقصك ِ*

*ربما لأن الحروفـ غير واضحه بالفعل* 

*خلاص نعتبرها ملغيه هادي الشبكة*

*وبيوم آخر أحط بمكانها شبكة واضحة حروفها*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اممممممممم
راح احاول مرة ثانية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعطيكم العافية 

ننتظر اللوحة الجديده

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*" شبكة الكلمات الضائعه "*

*نعم الآن هذه الشبكة حروفها أوضح* 




*الـكـلـمـه الـسـرّيـه*  
*( ؟ ؟ ؟ )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ح

حاولت وهذا الي طلع معاي
سانجرا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موبلا

----------


## المتحير

موبلا

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

حسب معلوماتي هي مونت بلانك 

والي طلع معاي 
مون بلان

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
مرحبا أنون الغلا ..
هذي اللعبة انا أموت فيها من صغري
وكنت أشتري المجلات عشان هذي اللعبة <<< قصة حياتي ..هههههههههه
وترى كل مرة يكون نفسي أشارك فيها بس ما ادخل الا خلاص أنوضعت الحلول
وتم التصحيح
بس الحمدلله اليوم قدرت اللّحق عليها
وأحلها 
حددت الحروف المطلوبة بالازرق 
 


وهذا هو الكلمة الي طلعت عندي بعد الشطب
مون بلان ..
يعطيك العافية حبيبة قلبي أنون الغلا ..
موفقة داااااااااااااااااااااااائماً ..

----------


## ابن الكرار

م و ن ب ل ا ن

مون بلان 

وهو أعلى قمة في جبال الالب

----------


## 7mammah

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته همووووس
> مرحبا أنون الغلا ..
> مراحب همووووستي
> هذي اللعبة انا أموت فيها من صغري
> وكنت أشتري المجلات عشان هذي اللعبة <<< قصة حياتي ..هههههههههه
> ...



 
*معلمه عفاف* 

*المتحير* 

*نوارة*

*همووووس*

*ابن الكرار*

*الكلمة السرية صحيحه*

*نعم هي قمة مون بلان وكذلك " مونت بلانك "* 

*سيتم التقييم*

*يعطيكم الله العافيه على المشاركه الرائعه*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## المتحير

لالالالا

مون بلان

----------


## 7mammah

> لالالالا
> 
> مون بلان



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*نعم  الكلمه السرية هي  مون بلان* 

*وانا متفهمة انو انته ومعلمه عفاف نسيتوا اضافة حرفين النون* 

*بس العبرة بشغلكم كان صحيح*

*وكل حروفـ الكلمه السرية بالنهاية موجوده في شبكتكم فأحتسبتها صحيحه*

*يعطيك الله العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية يالحلوة 
والش تقييم حبابة 
لتعبش معانا

----------


## عبق الورد

اللعبة 
حلوة مرة
بس يبيلها واحد ذكي 
وانا بنتظار اللعبة 
مع تحيات
عبق الورد 
يسلمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## 7mammah

> يعطيش العافية يالحلوة 
> والش تقييم حبابة 
> لتعبش معانا



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تسلم لي احلى معلمه واحلى تقييم*

*والله يعافيش ويسلمش*

----------


## 7mammah

> اللعبة 
> حلوة مرة
> بس يبيلها واحد ذكي 
> وانا بنتظار اللعبة 
> مع تحيات
> عبق الورد 
> يسلمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تسلم اخويا عبق الورد*

*وإن شاء الله تشارك معنا*

*مع التحيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*" شبكة الكلمات الضائعه "* 

 

*الـكـلـمـه الـسـرّيـه*  
*( ؟ ؟ ؟ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*همس الصمت*

----------


## المتحير

همس الصمت

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

همس الصمت 
بس انون غناتي 
ترى اني حليتها مع شفايف ما قصرت ساعدتني كتير

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الكلمه السرّية صح*

*الوالد العزيز ابو طارق*

*المتحير*

*معلمه عفاف ( و شفايف ورديه ) الله يعطيكم الف صحه  وعافيه* 

*على المشاركه الرائعه* 



*مع التحيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للجميع

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*" شبكة الكلمات الضائعه "* 

 

*الـكـلـمـه الـسـرّيـه*  
*( ؟ ؟ ؟ )*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إذا كانت الكلمات مو واضحه  هادي امكن اوضح منها* 

*نفسها الشبكة السابقه بس اوضح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كلمة السر * 


*بيروت*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بيروت

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الوالد ابو طـــارق*


*معلمتي عـــفـــاف*


*تسلم أياديكم  الكلمة السريّة صح * 

*سبق التقييم* 

*يعطيكم الله الف الف عافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعافيش يالحلوه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*" شبكة الكلمات الضائعه "* 

 

*الـكـلـمـه الـسـرّيـه*  
*( ؟ ؟ ؟ )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زنجبار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كلمة قسيمة فيها غلط 
انت حاطه ة بدل ي 
ياليت تعدليها 

ويعطيش العافية

----------


## المتحير

يمكن اول واحد

----------


## المتحير

زنجبار

----------


## المتحير

قبلي عفاف مبروك

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هلا فيش معلمه عفاف* 

*بالفعل ملاحظتش ابمكانها*

*وتم ّ تعديل الخطأ* 

*تسلم لي معلمتي الغاليه*

*الله يعافيش معلمه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*زنجبار*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الوالد ابو طارق* 

*معلمه عفاف*

*المتحير*


*الـكـلـمـه الـسـرّيـة صـــح*

*تسلموا على المشاركه* 

*والله يعطيكم ألف عافيه* 

*سيتم الآن التقييم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك لينا جميعا الفوز

----------


## 7mammah

*₡Ϡ₡Ϡ من هو ؟ ₡Ϡ₡Ϡ*

 *مـن هـو* 

*من هو   فقرة جديده تنضم لإخواتها من الفقرات شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعه*

* وكلمة السر ّ*

*وفكرتها بسيطه  .. عبارة عن مربع أعداد مع بعض التلميحات*

*وأول مرة فقط راح أعطيكم وصف للشخصية المراد الكشف عنها*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## المتحير

ان شاء الله صح اخذ لي نص ساعة وانا احل تقريبا

----------


## المتحير

سبقتني عفاف مبرووووك

----------


## شفايف وردية



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*معلمه عـفـــاف*

*المتحير*

*شـــفـــايــف وردية*


*ماشاء الله عليكم*

*الحلولـ صحيحه* 


*الله يعطيكم الف عافيه على المشاركه الرائعه*

*سيتم الآن التقييم*

----------


## 7mammah

*₡Ϡ₡Ϡ من هو ؟ ₡Ϡ₡Ϡ* 
 *مـن هـو*  
*من هو فقرة جديده تنضم لإخواتها من الفقرات شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعه* 
*و َ  كلمة السر ّ* 
*وفكرتها بسيطه .. عبارة عن مربع أعداد مع بعض التلميحات*
 
*هذه المره لن أبين شيء عن ملامح إسم الشخصية المطلوب التوصل لها*

*وسأترك لكم محاولة التوصل لإسمه ومن ثم إخباري من هو ؟* 

*وإذا أمكن إعطاء بعض المعلومات عنه*

* فهذا سيكون موضع تقدير في التقييم*

----------


## ابو طارق

**





**
*فاسكو دا جاما*


*فاسكو دا جاما (**بالبرتغالية**: Vasco da Gama) (ولد في* *1469** م في* *البرتغال** وتوفي في* *24 ديسمبر**1524** م في* *كاليكوت**بالهند**) يعدّ من أنجح مستكشفي البرتغال في* *عصر الاستكشاف** الأوروبي وهو أول من سافر من* *أوروبا** إلى الهند بحرًا.*
*كُلف من قبل ملك البرتغال* *مانويل الأول** بإيجاد الأرض* *المسيحية** في* *شرق آسيا** وبفتح أسواقها التجارية للبرتغاليين وهو أول حاكم برتغالي* *للهند**. قام دا جاما بمتابعة استكشاف الطريق البحرية التي وجدها سلفه* *بارثولوميو دياز** عام* *1487** م والتي تدور حول قارة* *أفريقيا** عبر* *رأس الرجاء الصالح** وذلك في أوج عهد الاستكشافات البرتغالية التي كان* *هنري الملاح** قد بدأها.*
*وبالرغم من أن دا جاما نجح في إيجاد طريق للسفر بين أوروبا والهند بديل عن* *طريق الحرير** الذي كان تحت سيطرة* *المسلمين** في* *الشرق الأوسط**وآسيا**، إلا أنه لم ينجح بحمل أي بضائع ذات أهمية لسكان* *آسيا الصغرى** والهند. فقد كان الطريق محفوفًا بالمخاطر ولم ينجح سوى 54 من الملاحين البالغ عددهم 107 وسفينتين من السفن الأربعة التي أبحرت معه في العودة إلى البرتغال وذلك في عام* *1499** م. وبالرغم من ذلك فإن هذه الرحلات التي قام بها دا جاما أدّت إلى سيطرة الأوروبيين على القوة والتجارة البحرية لمئات من السنين، كما أدّت إلى استعمار الهند الذي جلب القوة والثروة للعرش البرتغالي والذي دام لمدّة 450 سنة.*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*إجابه صحيحه وسريعه* 

*وممتازه بإعطاء كل هذه المعلومات عن صاحب الشخصية* 
*نعم إنه فاسكو ديغاما*  
*والدي العزيز* 

*ابو طارق* 
*الله يعطيك القوه والصحه والعافيه*  
*تقييم × 2*  
*بالغد بإذن الله يتم تقييمك* 
*مع كل تقدير وإحترام والدي* 
*إبنتك أنين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسمه تعالى* 

*ابنتي* 

*أنين* 

*التنوع في المسابقات  يزيدها  حرارة عند الاعضاء* 

*وكل يوم نجد الجديد منك * 

*تشكري ابنتي على  جهدك الدائم* 

*ولا يسعني الا ان اقييمك  تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك بابا على الفوز وفعلا انونه تستحق التقييم 
على جهودها الجباره

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الوالد العزيز ابو طارق* 
*أختي الحبيبه ومعلمتي الغاليه عفاف* 
*أعجز عن شكركما لثناءكما وكرم تقييمكما وأيضا ً لروعة مشاركتما* 
*يارب مايحرمني منكم*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*" شبكة الكلمات الضائعه "* 

 

*الـكـلـمـه الـسـرّيـه*  
*( ؟ ؟ ؟ )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

ديمر القمر

----------


## ابو طارق

*دير القمر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ايوه  ايوه 
مزهرية  اني شطبت على زهرية 
ونسيت الميم
عشان كدا ظهرت عندي الكلمة الضايعة 
ديمر 
وهي دير

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الوالد ابو طارق ********* معلمه عفاف*

*الكلمة السرية صحيحه*

*تم ّ التقييم*

*يعطيكم الله الف عافية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطييش الله العافية غاليتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*أنين* 

*ايضا  نحن نقييمك  على  تعبك* 

*ومتابعتك لكل المسابقات* 

*وهذا من حقك*

----------


## 7mammah

*₡Ϡ₡Ϡ من هو ؟ ₡Ϡ₡Ϡ* 
 *مـن هـو*  
*من هو فقرة جديده تنضم لإخواتها من الفقرات شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعه* 
*و َ كلمة السر ّ* 
*وفكرتها بسيطه .. عبارة عن مربع أعداد مع بعض التلميحات*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الى الحين هذا الي عرفته

----------


## المتحير

خراب ما عرفتها

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*لحد الآن صح معلمتي*

*وهاي امساعده الش بعد*


*سوء العاقبة = وبـال*

*والمقطع التاني من اسمه  بــيـــكـــاســـو * 

*اكتبيه في البحث وشوفي ايش يطلع اسمو الأولي*

*بيكفي فقط تكتبيللي اسمو  مو شرط تعيدي الشغل على الرقعه*

*بالتوفيق معلمه*

----------


## 7mammah

> خراب ما عرفتها



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*المتحير  مو شرط تتوصل لجميع الكلمات*

*هادي تلميحات ومو شرط تكتبها*

*راجع الرد السابق  على معلمتي عفاف* 

*وراح إن شاء الله تتوصل لإسم صاحب الشخصية وهو المطلوب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## المتحير



----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*معلمه عفاف*

*المتحير* 

الإجابات صحيحه

تسلم الايادي

ويعطيكم الله الصحه والعافيه يارب

سيتم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم بالـغـد  إن شاء الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعافيش دوم 
تتحفينا بشغلات منوعه وحليوه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من زمان قفلت هادي الصفحة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مراحب معلمتي  ياواحشتني*

*لا ، إن شاء الله ماقفلت وأنين حية ’ترزق*

*سلامي إلكم معلمه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*" شبكة الكلمات الضائعه "*

*إذا كانت غير واضحه*

*سأضع غيرها لاحقا ً* 

 

*الـكـلـمـه الـسـرّيـه*  
*( ؟ ؟ ؟ )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بعد الصلاة راح اجي 
وحشتوني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله صليت ورجعت هون 
وانتو كمان وحشتوني بس اول يوم اخترب الجهاز ولما جا اخترب الكيبورد ولما اتصلح 
عند النت 
ولهينا مع زواج عم الشبل 
و الحين الحمد لله عدنا والعود احمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تبوك

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
هذا هو حلي بعد ما نعفست عيوني وحولت أحولال قدرت أحصل على هذا الشي ..
ويالله زين بعد طلعت بشي 
بس عاد مسامحه لانها صارت معفوسة عفاس
والخطوط مرة صايرة  ..




وكلمتي هي  تبوك ..
يعطيك الف عافية أنون على الصورة ..
تحياتي العطرة لك ..

----------


## 7mammah

> تبوك



 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*معلمتي الحبيبه ماشاء الله عليش*

*ما اتوقعت اجي والاقيها محلوله*

*اتوقعت بتكتبي مو واضحه*

*ماشاء الله برغم عدم وضوح شبكة الحروفـ لكن انتينه حليتها*

*و كلمة السر ّ صح* 

*وتستحقي تقييم مضاعف*

*الله يعطيش العافيه معلمتي*

----------


## 7mammah

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته هموووسه
> هذا هو حلي بعد ما نعفست عيوني وحولت أحولال قدرت أحصل على هذا الشي ..
> وي وي هموووسه سلامة عيونش 
> 
> بس تستحقي تقييم مضاعف
> ...



 
حي الله هموووووسه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا انونه الحلوه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*" شبكة الكلمه الضائعه "* 

 

*الـكـلـمـه الـسـرّيـه*  
*( ؟ ؟ ؟ )*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*مسابقة مرررررررررة حلوة* 
*وهذا حلي بعد ما عفست الدنيا*
*بس الزين اني ما خذت فيها وقت واني اطلع الكلمات*
**

*اسم المرفأ هو  ( نابولي )*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
وهذا هو حلي ..




والكلمة هي
نابولي ...



الله يعطيك العافية أنونتي الغالية ..
بالتوفيق الغالية ...

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 






> *مسابقة مرررررررررة حلوة*
> 
> *مشاركتك احلى*  
> *وهذا حلي بعد ما عفست الدنيا*
> *لانها اول مره لك ِ* 
> *بس الزين اني ما خذت فيها وقت واني اطلع الكلمات*
> *إن شاء الله بعد ما تتعودي عليها تكوني أسرع كمان* 
> 
> 
> ...



 






> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وهذا هو حلي .. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
*نهــ إحساس ـضة*  
*همووووسه*  
* الحل صحيح تسلملي أياديكن الحلوووين*  


*تم ّ التقييم *  
*دمتن في رعاية الباري*

----------


## أموله

ننتظر الجديد انونه ...

----------


## 7mammah

> ننتظر الجديد انونه ...






*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*مراحب أموله *  
*أنتظروا الجديد إن شاء الله* 
**

----------


## 7mammah

*₡Ϡ₡Ϡ من هو ؟ ₡Ϡ₡Ϡ* 
 *مـن هـو*  
*من هو فقرة جديده تنضم لإخواتها من الفقرات شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعه* 
*و َ كلمة السر ّ* 
*وفكرتها بسيطه .. عبارة عن مربع أعداد مع بعض التلميحات*

----------


## صفآء الروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الجواب هو:
لويس باستور

*مسابقة جدا حلوة انون*
*ما ننحرم من جديد مسابقاتش*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وبال
يابس
سبيل
سور 
باسل 
ستار

----------


## أموله

مرآحب ... 

هاذآ الي طلعـ عندوني  


هههههههههههههه صغيره  



بس المهم يبين 
------------ 
وبال  
يابس  
سبيل  
سور  
باسل  
ستار  
لكم كل مودتي  
امولهـ  :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نهــ إحساس ـضة

برافو ! الجواب صح

تسلمي والصراحه انو مشاركتك المتميزه هي بحد ذاتها اروع من المسابقه نفسها

ماشاء الله عليك متميزة بالمشاركه في المسابقات بأنواعها

وكلمه رائعه قليله بحقك

وسأمنحك ِ تقييما ً مضاعفا ً لكونك تشاركين لأول مره بهذا النوع من المسابقات

وللحل الأسبق الله يعطيكي العافيه

معلمتي عفاف

الحل صح معلمتي ولش تقييم 

وانتينه خلاص ماشاء الله خبيرة بهالمسابقه معلمه بوركتي

أموله

الحل صح وسيتم ّ تقييمش 

يعطيكن الله ألف عافيه يارب

*أختكم  أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*" شبكة الكلمة الضائعه "* 



 

*الـكـلـمـه الـسـرّيـه*  
*( ؟ ؟ ؟ )*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وهذا حلي 
بس مادري لان طلع عندي الكلمة مكونة بس من حرفين 
وهي شق .. 
وهذا هو الحل ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اسم المدينة طشقند*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنون غلاتي
مدري ويش صار في عنوني  :embarrest: 
طلعوا عندي الاحرف بس ماحددتهم   :blink: 
بمعنى أصح ماأنتبهت الهم  :wacko: 
وأني أقول ويش صاير كلمة بس من حرفين ماتوقع  :wacko: 
ولما دخلت وشفت كلمة نهوضة
رحعت لصورتي كان أشوف 
الحروف قدامي  :weird:  :blink: 
يعني التعب على النظر
الظاهر النظر خلاص راح فيها  :smile1:  
وهذا هو حلي بعد ما اشرت على الحروف
طشقند ..


بالتوفيق غناتي ...

----------


## اول دمعة

كلمة السر هي طشقند
مع تحياتي 
اول دمعة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طشقند
وحشتنا اللعبة كتير

----------


## ابو طارق

*لا اريد ان اضع حل  لاني متأخر* 

*انما لي تعليق بسيط واعجبني* 

*وهو حل الابنة العزيزة* 

*((عفاف الهدى ))*

*طريقة  شطب الكلمات جميلة* 

*وتظهر الحل بشكل  واضح* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام لكل المشاركين* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والد العزيز*

*ابو طارق*

*بل تستطيع وضع الحل إن شئت وسأقبل به*

*مع كل تقدير وإحترام*

*إبنتك  أنين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ننتظر المسابقة القادمة لكي اشعر بلذة البحث* 

*واشكرك ابنتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*همووووسه* 


*نهــ إحساس ـضة* 

*أول دمعه* 

*معلمتي عفاف*


*برافو ! كلمة السر ّ صحيحة* 

*وللعدل فإن نهوضة هي أول من اتى بكلمة السر ّ صحيحه فتنال إجابتها تقييمان*

*كذلك أول دمعه تنال تقييمان لكونها تشارك لأول مره*

*الله يعطيكم ألف عافيه على المشاركه الحلوووه*









> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنون غلاتي
> ياهلا هموووسه غناتي
> مدري ويش صار في عنوني 
> ...



*يعطيكم الله الف عافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا بابا 
وان شاء الله نتنافس 
في اللوحة الجاية 
ويسلموا انونه الغالية

----------


## أموله

روعهـ ننتظر جديدك ...

----------


## 7mammah

*₡Ϡ₡Ϡ من هو ؟ ₡Ϡ₡Ϡ* 
 *مـن هـو*  
*من هو فقرة جديده تنضم لإخواتها من الفقرات شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعه* 
*و َ كلمة السر ّ* 
*وفكرتها بسيطه .. عبارة عن مربع أعداد مع بعض التلميحات*

----------


## ابو طارق

*((1)) :: رنا ((؟))*


*((2)):: انف*

*((3)):: فرار*

*((4)):: ندا*

*((5)):: نادر* 

*((6)) ::دار*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*رالف نادر*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الوالد ابو طارق* 

*نهــ إحساس ـضة* 

*الحلولـ صحيحه 100%*  
*والدي فعلا ً هناك خطأ في أول كلمه مني*  
*فهي ’يفترض أن تكون " مـال " من " يميل "* 
*رنا من يرنو أي يميل*  
*كما لو قلنا يرنو بنظره أو برأسه اي يميل برأسه* 
*تـم ّ التـقـيـيـم*  
*الله يعطيكم القوة والصحه والعافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للفايزين 
ويعطيش العافية انون

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*عودة هذه المرة  لـــِــ*


شــبــكـــة الكلمات المتقاطعة


*طبعا شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعة أشد صعوبة من شبكة الكلمة الضائعة* 

*أو السرّية*

*لهذا فالتقييم عليها عالي جدا ً*

*خصوصا ً أول إجابة يكون لها النصيب الأكبر من التقييم*


*هذه هي الشبكة*

----------


## ابو طارق

** 


*هذا ما توصلت اليه عندي مشكلة في الالوان* 

*في العمودي (2) امر  لم يطبع* 
*المهم ارجوا ان يكون الحل صحيح*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*هذا الي طلع عندي*
*انشالله كلهم صح*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الوالد ابو طارق*  
*نهــ إحساس ـضة* 

*برافو شغل كتير روعه منكما*

*والشبكة  صح* 
*وستنال الإجابتين التقييم المناسب*  
*والأفضليه لأول شبكة*  
*وهذه هي الحلولـ* 
**

** والدي سبب اللخبطه بالألوان عندك هو من إستخدامي أنا للشبكة الشفافة يعني خلفيتها شفافة وسأتحاشى الخلفية الشفافة بالمرات القادمه حتى لا تسويللكم لخبطه*

*إنما الحل مزبوط ولم يتأثر وهذا هو - كما انته قلت - المهم*

*يعطيكم العافيه يارب*

----------


## المتحير

ما مداني اشارك بالانتظار

ومبرووووووووووووك

----------


## ابو طارق

*اشكرك ابنتي على التوضيح* 

*لاني كنت اعتقد ان المشكلة عندي بالكمبيوتر* 

*خاصة وان الذين يستخدمون االكمبيوتر الان* 

*ما شاء الله ازدادوا* 

*يجب علينا  تقييمك للمسابقات التي تأخذ من وقتك* 

*ولا تفسح المجال امامك للمشاركة في كثير من المسابقات* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للبابا
ويعطيش العافية انون

بات في حلها ولم يتسنى لي اكمالها 
يلا في المرات الجاية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*" شبكة الكلمه الضائعه "* 



 

*الـكـلـمـه الـسـرّيـه*  
*( ؟ ؟ ؟ )*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اهلين انون*

*الدولة هي البحرين*
*وهذي هي الشبكة*

----------


## أموله

هلـآ ...  


جـبتــآ .. بعـد مآدآر رآسيـ ..  :wacko:  


مممـ بس مآ‘عـرف اطلعهآ‘ كبيــــــــره ..!!  :angry: 


الدولهـ البحـريـ،ن  

 




آشوهـ طلعتــــ ..  :ongue:  :blink:   :seif:  

انتظر التقييمـ ه‘ع  :walla:  
 :wink:

----------


## المتحير

البحرين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الوالد ابو طارق*


*نهــ إحساس ضة*


*أموله*


*المتحير*


*تسلم أياديكم الحلول صحيحه وكلمة السر ّ صح*


*سيتم ّ التقييم*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا أنون غلاتي
 خسارة فاتتني هالمرة
الف مبروك للفائزين
وإن شاء الله أقدر أشارك في المرات القادمة معكم ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية أنونه غلا ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## 7mammah

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مرحبا أنون غلاتي
> مرااااحب غناتي هموووووس
> خسارة فاتتني هالمرة
> يلا مره ولا كل مره .. عاد بمره من المرات كنت حاطه الكلمه الضائعه هي إسمك ِ إنتي  بس فاتتك ِ كمان
> ...






*حي الله همووووووسه*

----------


## 7mammah

*₡Ϡ₡Ϡ من هو ؟ ₡Ϡ₡Ϡ* 
 *مـن هـو*  
*من هو فقرة جديده تنضم لإخواتها من الفقرات شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعه* 
*و َ كلمة السر ّ* 
*وفكرتها بسيطه .. عبارة عن مربع أعداد مع بعض التلميحات*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب * 

*أمين نخلة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الوالد ابو طارق*


*الحل صحيح 100%*


*الله يعطيك العافيه والدي*

*تم ّ التقييم* 


*دمت بخير*

----------


## أموله

ننتظر الجديد ...

----------


## ابو طارق

*ننتظر  كلمات  جديدة* 

*وتكون كبيرة  ومعقدة  شوي* 

*حتى نعصر افكارنا* 

*ونختبر  معلوماتنا* 

*وشكرا سلفا* 

*ابنتي* 

*أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*تكرم عينك والدي*

*وهيدي طلبك* 

*وهي فقرة جديده راح نضيفها كمانه*

* إبنتك*  

*₡Ϡ₡Ϡ الكلمات المتداخله ؟ ₡Ϡ₡Ϡ* 

*الكلمات المتداخلة فقرة جديده تنضم لإخواتها من الفقرات* 

*شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعه* 
*و َ كلمة السر ّ*

*؟  مـن هـو ؟*  
*وفكرتها بسيطه .. مابتحتاج لشرح*

*نفس فكرة "  من هو ؟ "*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك انون*
*وحشتني ها المسابقة* 
*بصراحة مسابقة جدا راااااائعة*
*الله يعطيش العافية انون على هيك جهد*
*وهذا هو حلي*
**

----------


## ابو طارق

*سبقتني ابنتي* 

*نهضة احساس* 

*مبروك ابنتي* 

*دخلت المنتدى في النهار بس ما كان عندي فراغ* 

*انما  هي  مسابقة  رائعة*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم







> *سبقتني ابنتي* 
> 
> 
> *نهضة احساس* 
> 
> *مبروك ابنتي* 
> 
> *دخلت المنتدى في النهار بس ما كان عندي فراغ* 
> 
> ...



 


*مافي إشكال والدي* 

*والمسابقه هادي صدقني لساتها في بداياتها ولايغرنك عدد الصفحات للآن* 

*لساتنا ما بدأنا*

*وانته كنت منشغل*

*انما مشاركتك هذه ياوالدي سأقيـّـمـها فهي جديرة بالتقييم*

*والتقييم ليس حصرا ً على الإجابة بشكل صحيح في المسابقات*

*انما المنتدى اعطانا حق تقييم أي مشاركه تثير إعجابنا*

*ومشاركتك وتهنئتك لإبنتك نهضة هي مشاركه تشكر عليها*

*وستنال والدي تقييم وتنال إبنتك -- أختي نهضة تقييمان للإجابة الصحيحه والوحيدة*

*وسيتم ّ التقييم والدي العزيز* 


*ابو طارق*


*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*إبنتك أنين* 








> *السلام عليكم*
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته نهوضه*
> 
> *كيفك انون*
> *ياهلا ألف  .. بخيرات بشوفتك ِ وبتواجدك ِ*
> *وحشتني ها المسابقة* 
> *وأنتي كمان وحشتيها للمسابقه*
> *بصراحة مسابقة جدا راااااائعة*
> *ياقلبي أنتي بروعة أدائك في إيجاد الحلول أروع وأروع وأروع*
> ...







*الوالد ابو طارق*

*نهوضه*

*مع كل احترام وتقدير*

*تم ّ التقييم*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*" شبكة الكلمه الضائعه "* 



 

*الـكـلـمـه الـسـرّيـه*  
*( ؟ ؟ ؟ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مدينة  حماة  المشهورة بنواعيراها* 

*على النهر  العاصي*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
مرحبا أنون الغلا ..
أشتقنا لهيك مسابقة 
من زمان ماحليت شي هيك ..
وهذا الحل تبعي ..




وطلعت لي الكلمة هي
حماة ...
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
موفقة دووووووم يارب ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك غناتي انون؟؟*
*هذا هو حلي*
*اسم المدينة حماة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الوالد ابو طارق*


*همووووسه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*نهووووضه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*تسلم الايادي على هيك شغل ممتاز * 

*و كلمة السر ّ صحيحه  يعطيكم الله الف الف عافيه*

*سيتم ّ التقييم*

*تقبلوا تحياتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*" شبكة الكلمه الضائعه "* 



 

*الـكـلـمـه الـسـرّيـه*  
*( ؟ ؟ ؟ )*

----------


## اسير الهوى

كلمة السر قصر

----------


## ابو طارق

*لم  يحصل عندي التحميل* 

*والجواب  هو * 


*قبرص*



*ساحاول  تنزيل  الشبكة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك انون؟؟*
*جوابي هو قبرص*


*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وهذا هو حلي .




وطلع لي الجواب 
قبـــــــرص ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية أنون
والله يوفقك دنيا وآخرة يارب ...

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

مو راضي يتحمل 
خساره 
المهم ظهرت معاي قبرص واضحه كالشمس 
بس ليش مو راضي يحمل ما ادري

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*أسير الهوى أهلا بك* 


*نهوضه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ياهلا فيش غناتي*

*هموووسه الغاليه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته هلا فيش* 

*الوالد ابوطارق أهلين والدي العزيز*

*معلمتي الحبيبه عفاف*

*الحل مزبوط و كلمة السر ّ صح   بإستثناء اسير  لكن بيستحق التقييم* 

*لمجهوده ولمشاركته الأولى هنا*

*يعطيكم الله العافيه جميعا ً سيتم ّ الآن التقييم*

*تقبلوا تحياتي لكم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره انون عالتقييم

----------


## ابو طارق

*اعتقد  الان نستطيع ان ننتقل  للمرحلة الاصعب* 

*ننتظر مسابقة  صعبة* 

*ولا اقول  بأنني سافوز فيها بل  ساعمل جهدي* 

*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي عندك  مسابقاتك كثيرة* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

> *اعتقد الان نستطيع ان ننتقل للمرحلة الاصعب* 
> 
> *ننتظر مسابقة صعبة* 
> *إن شاء الله أنته بالذات تآمرني أمر والدي العزيز*
> 
> *وإن شاء الله اليوم أحط مسابقه* 
> *ولا اقول بأنني سافوز فيها بل ساعمل جهدي* 
> *أحسنت والدي وأنا في مسابقاتي لا أقوم بتقييم الفائز فقط بل اقوم بتقييم الجهد كذلك .. نعم من يسبق ويفوز يكون له تقييمان لكن من يبذل الجهد لن يخرج صفر اليدين*  
> *يعطيكي العافية ابنتي عندك مسابقاتك كثيرة* 
> ...



 
*إن شاء الله أحط مسابقه الساعه 2:15 تكون جاهزة* 

*تحيه للوالد *

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

** 

*تكرم عينك والدي* 
*وهيدي طلبك*  
*وهي فقرة جديده راح نضيفها كمانه* 
* إبنتك*  

* الكلمات المتداخله ؟*  


*الكلمات المتداخلة فقرة جديده تنضم لإخواتها من الفقرات*  
*شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعه* 
*و َ كلمة السر ّ* 
*؟ مـن هـو ؟*  
*وفكرتها بسيطه .. مابتحتاج لشرح* 
*نفس فكرة " من هو ؟ "*








*  الكلمه المطلوبه ؟ ؟ ؟  * 

*والتصحيح بالـــغـــــد*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك انونه*
*الله يعطيش الف عافيه غناتي على المجهود الي تبذليه في هذا القسم*
*تستحقي غناتي تقييم على جهودك*
*وهذ هو حلي*
*العاصمه هي صنعاء*
*مع اني شاكه في كم كلمه*
**
*وانشاء الله يكون حلي صحيح*
*تقبلي خااالص تحياااتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





> *السلام عليكم*
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه*
> 
> *كيفك انونه*
> *بخيرات بشوفة أحلى طلـّـه*
> *الله يعطيش الف عافيه غناتي على المجهود الي تبذليه في هذا القسم*
> *تستحقي غناتي تقييم على جهودك*
> *الله يعافيش ويسلمش حبيبتي وما أسوي إلا الواجب تسلمي نهوووضه*
> *وهذ هو حلي*
> ...






*إجابة نهوووووضه الوحيده والصحيحه  وتنال التقييم المستحق اللائق بها*

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه حبيبتي على المشاركه المتميزة دائما* 

*وتسلمي على التقييم الذي تستحقيه أنتي أكثر مني*

*تحياتي القلبية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مسابقه رهيبه 
ومبروك نهوضه
وحشتيني انونه الغاليه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تسلمي معلمتي*

*وأنتينه بعد واااحشتني موووت*

*شقد فرحتني هالطلـّـه*

*موفقين معلمه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعه* 
*والتصحيح غــدا ً مساء ً بإذن الله* 

** 
*وفقكم الله*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هذا  ما توصلت اليه* 

*واشك  في بعض الكلمات*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك حبيبتي انون*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وهذا حلي للشبكة*
*انشاء الله تكون صح***
*تقبلي تحياتي انونة*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الوالد ابوطارق*

*نهوووضه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*ماشاء الله شغل روووعه  وما بيهم إذا بعض الكلمات مو متأكدين منها*

*المهم جهدكم وإصراركم على الحل  وهذا اللي على أساسه يتم ّ التقييم*

*الشغل على الكلمات المتقاطعه ُمتعـِب و ُمجهـِـد ولهذا التقييم يكون كبير*

* ليتناسب مع الجهد*

*الوالد ابوطارق تقييم × 5 لأول إجابة توصل*

*نهووضه  تقييم × 3  لثاني إجابة تصل*

*وبالنسبة للحلولـ  فيمكنكم  مراجعتها هنا * 

**

*الله يعطيكم العافيه* 

*تقبلوا تحياتي وشكري لكم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعطيش الف عافيه 
والله حاولت 
فيها بديت احب
لكن ما كملت الحل 
لأن مركز التحميل يعاندني 
مو راضي يحمل
مشكوره انونه على هيك نشاط افتقدناه في الفتره الماضيه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*" شبكة الكلمة الضائعة "*  



 

*الـكـلـمـه الـسـرّيـه*  
*( ؟ ؟ ؟ )*

----------


## أموله

وي انين دار راسي 

عيوني هههههههههه

هاذي هيه 

الكلمه السريه


محطة مرفأ

----------


## ابو طارق

*كلمة السر* 

*الغردقة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واو زمان عن هالمسابقه 
وحشتينا انون 
عسى المانع من حضورش هالأيام خير 

والجواب 
الغردقه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الوالد ابوطارق تقييم×2 لأول إجابة صحيحه*

*والكمة السرّية صح*

*أموله  أكيد الآن فهمتيها الطريقه وتستاهلي تقييم على شغلش الحلو*

*معلمتي عفاف واااو رووعه رووعه شغلش ابصراحه ماشاء الله فنانه معلمتي* 

*وأيضا ً تنالين تقييما ً مضاعفا ً معلمه للشغل الحلو والطريقه الرووعه في الحل*

*سيتم ّ تقييمكم* 

يعطيكم الله العافيه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لقد قيـّـمتكم بالفعل*

*لكن الغريب أنني لا أرى أن نقاطكم إزدادت ! ! !*

*لا أدري هل هناك خلل أم ماذا*

*تحياتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*بمان الغالية انون غايبة*
*راح نكمل عنها هذه المسابقة*
*وان شاء الله نشوف التفاعل والنشاط منكم*
*وهذي كلمات متقاطعة جديدة*
**

*ان شاء الله تكون الشبكة واضحة عندكم*
*بالتوفيق للجميع*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*هذا هو الحل الذي توصلت اليه وارجوا ان يكون صحيح* 

*مع تحياتي لكي ابنتي على اعادة تنشيط هذه المسابقة الرائعة* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *هذا هو الحل الذي توصلت اليه وارجوا ان يكون صحيح*  
> *مع تحياتي لكي ابنتي على اعادة تنشيط هذه المسابقة الرائعة*  
> *مع كل تقدير واحترام*  
> *ابو طارق*



* الف الحمدلله على السلامة والدي العزيز*
*ما تشوف شر*
*نورت المنتدى والمسابقات وان شاء الله ما ننحرم من ها الطلة*
*وطبعا اجابتك صحيحة 100%*
*لك خمسة تقاييم للحل الصحيح والوحيد*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كلمات متقاطعة جديدة*
**
*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



 *ماشاء الله عليك والدي العزيز*
*بالفعل انت مو بس شاطر وسوبر مان انت عبقري في هاي المسابقة*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني من مشاركتك يارب*
*سيتم التقييم ان شاء الله* 
*تقبل خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الكلمات المتقاطعة الجديدة*

**

*بالتوفيق للجميع*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

اتمنى ان يكون الحل صحيح 

لاني سوف اغيب لمدة يومين

----------


## صفآء الروح

> اتمنى ان يكون الحل صحيح 
> 
> لاني سوف اغيب لمدة يومين



 *الله يعطيك الف عافية والدي العزيز*
*الحل صحيح*
*سيتم التقييم ان شاء الله*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
**
*وان شاء الله ها المرة اشوف تفاعل اكثر*
*تحياتي للجميع*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحببا نهووضتي ..*
*كيفكِ غناااتي عساكِ بخير..*

*هذا الحل وان شاء الله صح ومااتفشل /*
**
*جبل طلان* 

*والله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
*موفقه بحق النبي وآله ..*
*دمتي بحب..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مسابقة جميلة* 

*يعطيكي العافية* 

*ابنتي* 

*نهضة احساس* 

*خاصة انها تحتوي على حرف((ض)) كثير* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مرحببا نهووضتي ..*
> *كيفكِ غناااتي عساكِ بخير..*
> 
> *هذا الحل وان شاء الله صح ومااتفشل /*
> **
> *جبل طلان* 
> 
> *والله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
> *موفقه بحق النبي وآله ..*
> *دمتي بحب..*



*ياهلا وغلا شذوي القمر*
*الحمدلله انا بخير*
*نسأل عنك*
*وحلش صحيح غناتي 100 %*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك يا متميزة*
*سيتم التقييم ×5*
*الله يوفقش يارب ويحقق لك جميع احلامك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مسابقة جميلة* 
> 
> *يعطيكي العافية*  
> *ابنتي*  
> *نهضة احساس*  
> *خاصة انها تحتوي على حرف((ض)) كثير*  
> *مع كل تقدير*  
> *ابو طارق*



 *الله يعافيك والدي العزيز*
*وربي ما يحرمنا منك*
*اجابتك صحيحة*
*سيتم التقييم ×3*
*تخياتي لك*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي* 

*نهضة احساس* 

*ننتظر منك  مسابقة  صعبة جدا* 
*ولا بأس ان استطعنا حلها ام لا* 

*سنحاول  ونستفيد من المعلومات التي ترد فيها* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ابنتي* 
> 
> *نهضة احساس*  
> *ننتظر منك مسابقة صعبة جدا* 
> *ولا بأس ان استطعنا حلها ام لا*  
> *سنحاول ونستفيد من المعلومات التي ترد فيها*  
> *مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنتي*  
> 
> *ابو طارق*



 *خلاص ولا يهمك والدي الغالي*
*اشوي وانزل مسابقة كلمات متقاطعة*
*واي شي اشوفه زي ها المسابقات راح اجيبه الكم*
*مع خالص تحياتي لك والدي العزيز*
*وربي ما يحرمني من تشجيعك المتواصل*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

السلام عليكم
هذي هي مسابقة كلمات متقاطعة جديدة

وان شاء الله تكون واضحة
تحياتي للجميع
دمتم بخير

----------


## ابو طارق

** 
*اتمنى ان يكون الحل صحيح*  
*مع كل تقدير ابنتي*  
*نهضة احساس*  
*ابو طارق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> **
> 
> *اتمنى ان يكون الحل صحيح*  
> *مع كل تقدير ابنتي*  
> *نهضة احساس*  
> 
> *ابو طارق*



* ياهلا بوالدي الغالي*
*وما شاء الله عليك*
*الحل صحيح 100% وجميع الكلمات صحيحة* 
*وهذا هو الحل*
**
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*وتستاهلي التقييم ×5*
*تحياتي لك*
*دمت بسعادة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ماشاء الله  عيني عليش بارده نهووضه*

*ودكرتيني بعد ، دليل على صدق محبتش*

*مرحى مرحى أصبحت الكلمات المتقاطعه أكثر روعه وجمال*

*والشبكات صارت أكثر أناقه عندما تنسج خيوطها أناملك ِ الحلوه ياقمر*

*وما أخفيش اني من قبل كنت أتلقى مساعده من أمي* 

*ولما اعتمد على روحي تلاقي أنواع الأخطاء اهاههههاه*

*تقبلي مروري وشكري إعجابي وفتخاري فيش*

*وبنتظاار شبكاتش بكل حماس* 

*أنونتش*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *ماشاء الله عيني عليش بارده نهووضه* 
> *ودكرتيني بعد ، دليل على صدق محبتش* 
> *مرحى مرحى أصبحت الكلمات المتقاطعه أكثر روعه وجمال* 
> *والشبكات صارت أكثر أناقه عندما تنسج خيوطها أناملك ِ الحلوه ياقمر* 
> *وما أخفيش اني من قبل كنت أتلقى مساعده من أمي*  
> *ولما اعتمد على روحي تلاقي أنواع الأخطاء اهاههههاه* 
> *تقبلي مروري وشكري إعجابي وفتخاري فيش* 
> ...



 *ياهلا غناتي انون*
*وكيف ما اذكرش وانتي حبيبة قلبي*
*ومستحيل انساش*
*وتسلمي غناتي*
*الأحلى هو تشجيعش لي ياقمر الأقمار*
*ويالله كاني بحط شبكة وان شاء الله تشاركي فيها*
*تقبلي محبتي ومودتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الشبكة الجديدة:*
**
*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ياهلا بنهوووضه وبشبكاتها الروووعه*

*احلىىىى تحية صباح لش ولو منتي موجوده*

*بس اني موجوده* 

*ودا حلي للشبكه*

**

*يعطيش الله الف عافيه نهووضه* 

*شغل كعادتش ولا أرووع وتستاهلين التقييم على جهودش المتميزة*

*ووجبة دسمة بالفعل من المعلومات حوتها  شبكتش * 

*تسلملي هاليدين الذهبيتين*

*وتقبلي مروري ودوام إعجابي وتحياتي  .. و ... و حلي* 

*كوني بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم
عذرا لتأخري عليكم 
الله يعطيكم الف عافية
وهذا هو الحل الصحيح للكلمات*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *ياهلا بنهوووضه وبشبكاتها الروووعه*
> 
> *احلىىىى تحية صباح لش ولو منتي موجوده*
> 
> *بس اني موجوده* 
> 
> *ودا حلي للشبكه*
> ...



*ياهلا بغناتي انونة
هلا بقمر المنتدى
كيفك انونة غناتي
ما شاء الله عليش
كل كلماتك صحيحة 
عطاش ربي الف عافية
وربي يسعدش دنيا واخرة
وربي ما يحرمنا منك 
سيتم التقييم ×5
خالص تحياتي واعجابي بك
كوني بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



*الله يعطيك الف عافية والدي العزيز
ربي ما يحرمني منك 
سيتم التقييم ×3
بس حبيت اعرف والدي العزيز كم مرة تم تقييمك في الكلمات الي قبل
مع خالص تحياتي 
دمتي بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *الله يعطيك الف عافية والدي العزيز*
> 
> *الله يعافيكي  ويعطيكي مليون عافية  ابنتي* 
> *ربي ما يحرمني منك* 
> 
> *ربي يحفظك ويخليلك اهلك* 
> *سيتم التقييم ×**3* 
> 
> *شكرا على التقييم*
> ...



 * ابو طارق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم
اليكم الكلمات الجديدة

 مع خالص تحياتي للجميع
دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


مرحبه ، نهوضتي

وهذاني دشيت لنصف ساعه قبل النوم  

قلت أشوف حاجه أطقطق عليها ولقيت شبكتش

وما أحلاها من شبكة .. إستمتعت بقوه مع الشبكة

ودا حلي



إن شاء الله الكلمات صح

وتقبلي مروري ومشاركتي

وتصبحي على خير*

----------


## ابو طارق

[i



هذا هو حلي  وارجوا 

ايضا ان يكون  صحيح

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*هذا هو حل الشبكة السابقة*

**

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *مرحبه ، نهوضتي* 
> *وهذاني دشيت لنصف ساعه قبل النوم*  
> *قلت أشوف حاجه أطقطق عليها ولقيت شبكتش* 
> *وما أحلاها من شبكة .. إستمتعت بقوه مع الشبكة* 
> *ودا حلي* 
> ** 
> ...



*ياهلا انونة غناتي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*ما شاء الله عليش*
*ابدعتي والله يزيدك من فضله*
*حليتي الشبكة وحلش صحيح*
*سيتم التقييم × 5*
*موفقة دومااا انونة*
*تقبلي تحياتي يا قمر*
*دمتي بسعادة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> [i
> 
> 
> 
> هذا هو حلي وارجوا 
> 
> ايضا ان يكون صحيح



*اهلا والدي العزيز*
*حلك صحيح*
*الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية*
*واستمر على التدرب بالفوتوشوب*
*سيتم التقييم ×3*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*

**

*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*

----------


## ابو طارق

**


*ارجوا  ان اكون قد  وفقت بالحل* 

*الدولة  هي * 

*لاتفيا* 

*مع كل تقدير  واحترام* 

*ابو طارق .*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته نهوضه

صباح الخير

تبين الصراحه ؟ أول شيء استانست لما شفتها كلمات ضائعه

قلت ما راح نطول

بس شوي من بديت الحل شكيت ابروحي

حسيتها صعبه ... مليانه من الـ " ظـ "

ايوه وبعدين في كلمات ماعرفت كيف اطلعهن 

وشكيت انو في خطأ أو أنهن مو موجودات

وأخيرا ً قررت ألقي نظرة خاطفه على حل الوالد بعد وقت طويل

كنت بس أبتأكد من شيء كنت شاكه فيه وطلع صح

طلع أنو مسموح نمرر الخط على أكثر من حرف

يعني طلعت سهله بالنهايه

بس بالبدايه تعب 

واللي قهرني الوالد يقول " سريعه "

تبين الصراحه طلعت شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعه أهون وأهون

والحل كما يلي



ايوه ايوه وفي ملاحظه كمان قبل لا أنسى

وهي بالنسبه لكلمة " نظير " أظن انو موجود " ض " 

وكان لازم يكون " ظـــ"  . . .

وي وي خلاص خلاص طفشت كل شيء اتحول  ظـ و ض

هذي كنت بقيمك عليها 

بس من كثرة الضادات ماسرت أشوف كويس

يعطيش الله العافيه

ودمتي بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


 
وي وي  شوفي حتى بصدق نسيت الكلمه الضائعه أقولك هي

الكلمه الضائعه 

لاتفيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*واللي قهرني الوالد** يقول " سريعه "

تبين الصراحه طلعت شبكة الكلمات المتقاطعه أهون وأهون*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*انا اعتبر  هذه  تسلية  وطول بال  وتفكير  قبل اي  عمل* 

*على كل حال * 

*سلامتك  ابنتي من القهر * 

*ومرة  ثانية  مش رح استسهل  شيئ* 

*مع كل  تقدير ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ماتاخد كلامي عن القهر بجديه ياوالدي

هادا أسلوبي اللي بتعرفوا في المسابقات

بحب البسمه في المسابقات وصنع البسمه

تماما كتلك اللي الضكحه التي ضحكتها وانته بتقرأ  


و مزبوط تفكيرك انها تسليه لانو هادا اللي بفكر فيه كمان وبتمنى كل المشاركين بكل المسابقات كدا يعتبروا المسابقات .. 

واما نهوووضه تستاهل منك ومني تقييم على كل شبكة وضعتها

والشبكة حقتها الأخيرة بشكل خاص عجبتني مره  

دوم الضحكه والدي

والى مزيد من التسلية الحلوه اللي ولا أروع هنا

مع تقديري وإمتناني لك والدي العزيز
*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> **
> 
> 
> *ارجوا ان اكون قد وفقت بالحل*  
> *الدولة هي*  
> *لاتفيا*  
> *مع كل تقدير واحترام*  
> 
> *ابو طارق .*



*ماشاء الله عليك ولدي العزيز*
*فعلا انت سباق في مثل هذي المسابقات*
*الله يعطيك الف الف عافية*
*وجوابك صحيح 100 %*
*سيتم التقييم × 5*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك ومن جهودك* 
*وانتو اللي تستحقو التقييم لمشاركتم معي في المسابقات*
*خصوصا اني احس ان القسم صاير فيه خمول مو طبيعي*
*مع انه ها الإيام اجازة*
*بس ليش ماحد يشارك؟*
*اتمنى اشوف مشاركات كثيرة*
*مع خالص شكري والدي العزيز لتشجيعك لي*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته نهوضه* 
> *صباح الخير* 
> *تبين الصراحه ؟ أول شيء استانست لما شفتها كلمات ضائعه* 
> *قلت ما راح نطول* 
> *بس شوي من بديت الحل شكيت ابروحي* 
> *حسيتها صعبه ... مليانه من الـ " ظـ "* 
> *ايوه وبعدين في كلمات ماعرفت كيف اطلعهن*  
> ...








> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> ** 
> *وي وي شوفي حتى بصدق نسيت الكلمه الضائعه أقولك هي* 
> *الكلمه الضائعه* 
> *لاتفيا*



*ياهلا غناتي انونة*
*ههههههه*
*عذبتش في هذي المسابقة شكلي*
*ودورت راسش*
*ما عاش من يدور راسش ياقمر*
*وزين عرفتي ليها في النهاية* 
*خلاص ها المرة بحط كلمات متقاطعة ههههههه*
*الله يعطيش الف الف عافية*
*وانتي الي تستحقي التقييم لمشاركتك وتشجيعك المتواصل لي*
*اللع يوفقش يارب*
*سيتم التقييم × 3*
*تقبلي مودتي* 
*دمتي بسعادة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم* 
*اليكم هذي الكلمات الجديدة* 
** 
*يالله نفسي اشوف حماس اكثر*
*مع خالص تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*مساء النور والسرور نهوووضتي*


*خوووش  شبكة كلمات متقاطعه*

*وحبيبتي حتى الكلمات الضائعه عجبتني*

*وحطي مثلها كثير خصوصا من نوعية الأخيرة*

*ودا حلي للشبكة*




*دمتي بحفظ الله نهووضه*

*محبتش  أنون*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السلام عليكم*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*ادري بتقولو تفرغت حسنة من صلاوتها ( مثل يقولوه) هههههههه*
*تفرغت توني اجي اصحح*
*بس هذا من انشغالي ذيك الأيام*
*وان شاء الله الحين اصحح حلولكم واحط الكم مسابقة جديدة ونرجع الى النشاط احسن من قبل*
*تحياتي لكم*
*ولي رجعة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> *مساء النور والسرور نهوووضتي* 
> 
> *خوووش شبكة كلمات متقاطعه* 
> *وحبيبتي حتى الكلمات الضائعه عجبتني* 
> *وحطي مثلها كثير خصوصا من نوعية الأخيرة* 
> *ودا حلي للشبكة* 
> ...



*ياهلا انونتي غناتي*
*صبحش ربي بأنوار الهدى* 
*وفتح لش ابواب الرزق وين ما كنتي*
*عذرا حبيبتي تأخرت واجد في التصحيح*
*بس ذاني رجعت من جديد*
*وتستاهلي الخمسة تقاييم للحلك الصحيح و المزبوط*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية* 
*وينور دربك دنيا واخرة*
*سيتم التقييم على دفعات*
*خالص تحياتي لك ياقمر*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *السلام عليكم*



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية الوالد الغالي* 
*حلك صحيح ويستحق التقييم*
*سيتم التقييم ×3*
*الف تحية وشكر لك والدي العزيز*
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اليكم الشبكة الجديدة*
*وها المرة راح تكون كلمة ضائعة*
**
*يالله نشوف مين راح يحلها*
*واتنمى اشوف نشاط اكثر من كل مرة*
*خالص تحياتي لكم جميعا*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخيرات نهوضتي
ياحوبي لهالمسابقة
والله رديتي ورجعت مسابقاتك الحلوة
وكاني شطبت الكلمات وطلعت معاي كلمة
خاشر



ان شاء الله تكون صحيحة ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ...
بالتوفيق لكل خير ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**السلام عليكم*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*اليكم الشبكة الجديدة*
*وها المرة راح تكون كلمة ضائعة*
**
*حي الله  حبيبة قلبي*

*إي تصدقين من أيام بس واني أقول*

*إن ماردت لمواضيع الشبكة المتقاطعه بذبحها*

*أكييييد تأخرتي كثير كثير*

*بس كنتي معذروه*

*لا لا مو معذوره*

*إلا إلا معذوره*

*اهاههههاه  بلا مجاغه على الفجر*

*حبيبتي مو بس المسابقه اللي وحشتنه*

*انتينه أكفر وحشتينه*

*وهذا النشاط اللي كنا بنتظاره*

*ماشاء الله صاحبة اليدين البلاتينيتين*

*طيب بلا هذره*

*حلي لشبكة الكلمات الضائعه بالأعلى*

*وماشاء الله هموووسه كمان جايه تشارك*

*يعني شوفي بس أنتي نشطتي يحبيبة قلبي وجبتيللنا الخير*

*جبتيللنا ناس بنحبهم وماشفنهاهم منزماااان*

*خبري ابهمووس من سنة الطبعه اهاههههاه*

*دمتي حبيبةألب ودام النشاط*

*دوام إعجابي وخالص حبي الش*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## ابو طارق

**


*مشاركتي  لابد  منها  حتى لو كانت الحلول موجودة وصحيحة* 

*اعادة احياء هذه المسابقة  عمل رائع* 

*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صباح الخيرات نهوضتي
> ياحوبي لهالمسابقة
> والله رديتي ورجعت مسابقاتك الحلوة
> وكاني شطبت الكلمات وطلعت معاي كلمة
> خاشر
> 
> 
> 
> ان شاء الله تكون صحيحة ..
> ...



*ياهلا هموسة غناتي*
*والمسابقة بعد تحبش*
*وتتمنى انك نشاركي دوم فيها*
*ما اشاء الله عليش* 
*اول وحدة بعد*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي*
*حلك صحيح ما اشاء الله*
*تم التقييم × 5*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**السلام عليكم*
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *اليكم الشبكة الجديدة*
> *وها المرة راح تكون كلمة ضائعة*
> **
> *حي الله حبيبة قلبي*
> 
> *إي تصدقين من أيام بس واني أقول*
> ...



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*ياهلا بأنونة غناتي*
*حياش ربي وبياش* 
*ادري تأخرتي والحمدلله انك عذرتيني*
*وو ما انسى ها المسابقة*
*وكيف انساها وانتي صاحبتها ومؤسستها*
*وما شاء الله عليش كمان*
*حلك صحيح*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي*
*تم التقييم×3*
*تقبلي احررر تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



*هلا عفاف غناتي*
*حلك للشبكة صحيح*
*الله عطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> **
> 
> 
> *مشاركتي لابد منها حتى لو كانت الحلول موجودة وصحيحة* 
> 
> *اعادة احياء هذه المسابقة عمل رائع* 
> 
> *تشكري ابنتي* 
> 
> ...



*هلابالوالد العزيز*
*فعلا مشاركتك لا بد منها*
*وما تكمل المسابقة الا بها*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية* 
*حلك صحيح للشبكة*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*يالله نبدأ بشبكتنا الجديدة*
*وها المرة هاذي من النوع الي مو الكل يحبه*
*مادري ليش مع اني اموت فيها*
*وهي كلمات متقاطعة*
**
*يالله جربو وحلوها ترى مرة سهلة*
*كل كلمة تجر الكلمة الي وراها*
*وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيبة قلبي الغاليه

يا صباح الله خير

ايش هادي المفاجأة

أخيرن رجعتيللنا بالكلمات المتقاطعه

ايوووووه واني بموووت فيها مررره مره مره

وبموت فيكي انتي اكتررررررررررر

صباح الكلمات المتقاطعه

حياش الله  :.^_^:.




هادي حلولي






حنونه ...

يعطيش الله العافيه

وتسلمين على جهودش الكبيرة

وياحبيبة قلبي 

المسابقه سارت أروع بنهوضش فيها لأنش أروع

وأني خادمتش بالقسم ابكل فخر*

*فيك لا حدود لإعجابي

و


وصبحش الله بالخير*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*مساء الخير*
*دلحين راح اصحح المسابقة*
*هذا هو حل الكلمات المتقاطعة السابقة :*
**

----------


## صفآء الروح

*نبدأ بأول الإجابات وصولاً*
*وهي اجابة حبيبة قلبي انوني*




> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيبة قلبي الغاليه
> 
> يا صباح الله خير
> 
> ايش هادي المفاجأة
> 
> أخيرن رجعتيللنا بالكلمات المتقاطعه
> ...



*ياهلا فيك حبيبة قلبي انوني*
*صباح الخير على قلبك الصافي* 
*وحلك صحيح وممتاز وحصلت على الدرجة النهائية  >> حشى صار تصحيح مدرسة ههههه*
*بصراحة ابدعتي انوني*
*والمسابقة ما صارت اروع الا بمشاركتك انتي فيها*
*الله يعطيش الف الف عافية*
*وتستحقي خمسة التقاييم*
*لك خالص تحياتي وخالص دعواتي لك بالتوفيق*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



*وحل الوالد العزيزايضا*
*صحيح وكل شي فيه صح*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم × 3*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الكلمات المتقاطعة الجديدة:*
**
*بالتوفيق للكل يارب*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عجيب * 

*لاول مرة  لاتفتح عندي  الصور* 

*لا اعرف السبب*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


وعليكم السلام  ورحمة الله وبركاته حنونه

ويهلا فيش

ويهلا بالكلمات المتقاطعه






الله يعطيش الصحه والقوة 

وتسلمي حبوبة قلبي على اجهودش

وإن شاء الله الكلمات صح

دمتي حبيبة قلبي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*مساء الخير*
*حل الكلمات المتقاطعة السابقة :*



*ونجي للتصحيح*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



*اهلا بالغالي والدي العزيز*
*ما شاء الله عليك*
*كل الكلمات صحيحة*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم × 5*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حنونه
> 
> ويهلا فيش
> 
> ويهلا بالكلمات المتقاطعه
> 
> ...



*وعليكم السلامة والرحمة*
*ياهلا انون حبيبتي*
*وهلا فيش زود*
*كل كلماتش صحيحة* 
*سيتم التقييم ×3*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك ويخليش الي*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الكلمات المتقاطعة الجديدة:*
**
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حنونه*

*وصبحش الله بنور الإيمان*


*يلا كمان ما حقدر أهدر* 

*الأذان بسمعو*


*ودا حلـّـي لشبكة الكلمات المتقاطعة*





*يعطيش الله الصحه والقوه والعافيه*

*وفطورش جاهز* 

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*صبحكم ربي بالخير*
*حل الشبكة السابقة هو :*
**
*ونجي للتصحيح*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حنونه*
> 
> *وصبحش الله بنور الإيمان*
> 
> 
> *يلا كمان ما حقدر أهدر* 
> ...



*وعليكم لسلام والرحمة انونة غناتي*
*ياهلا فيش وصبحش ربي بالخير*
*وحلك للشبكة صحيح ومزبوط 100%*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية حبيبتي*
*وتستحقي التقييم ×5*
*ولك خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ المولى*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 




*السلام عليكم والدي العزيز*
*حلك لشبكة صحيح*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم ×3*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الكلمات المتقاطعة الجديدة:*
**
*بالتوفيق للكل يارب*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركهحبيبة قلبي


وبعتبر نفسي محظوظه 

كلمات متقاطعه على الفجر 

اهاهاههههاه  ونااااااسه يحبوبتي


بس شايفتها صعبه كتير هالمره   :(

بحاول بعدين

امكن بكره الصبح احلها
 

حنونه . . .


صبحش الله بالخير*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيبة قلبي


أخيرا ً بعد جهد وجدت الحلولـ

ودي حلولي




أتمنه صح


ينطيش الله العافيه حنونه



كل محبتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



*اهلا والدي العزيز*
*صبحك ربي بالخير*
*حلك للشبكة صحيح*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*وتم التقييم × 5*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*لك خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركهحبيبة قلبي
> 
> 
> وبعتبر نفسي محظوظه 
> 
> ...







> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيبة قلبي
> 
> 
> أخيرا ً بعد جهد وجدت الحلولـ
> 
> ودي حلولي
> 
> ...



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة انونة حبيبتي*
*صبحش ربي بالخير والسعادة ورضا الرحمن*
*وحلك للشبكة كمان صحيح*
*وحتى لو صعب انونة لازم توصل للحل ربي يحرسها من العين*
*تم التقييم× 3*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي مايحرمني منك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*صبحكم ربي بالخير*
*في المسابقة اليوم راح تكون كلمة ضائعة*
*وهذي هي الشبكة*
**

*وان شاء الله تكون سهلة عليكم*
*وبالتوفيق يارب*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيبة قلبي

صباح الإيمان ورضا الرحمن يااااحبيبة قلبي

تسدقي شبكة الكلمه الضائعه بتفر ّ راسي اكتر من الكلمات المتقاطعه اهاهاهاه

لكن تبقى كلها ممتعة ورياضات ذهنية وتقوي المخ كما أثبتته الدراسات ومنها الكلمات المتقاطعه

ياااربي يسعدك

دا حلـّي






والكلمه السرّية هيا

فـــرســــان  ---> جزر فرسان


حنونه . . .

يعطيش الله ألف عافيه عاجزة عن شكرش

وأي إعجاب فيني ياحظي

اني علا كل حال مو رايحه أقولك معجبه فيك

لأن حدود الإعجاب فيك منزماااان منزمااان اني اوصلت الها فيك والآن اتعديتها مافيني بعد اكثر مما وصلته

حنوني

صبحكم الله بالخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حليتها والله

بس ما يشتغل عندي مركز التحميل لساته في الصيانه

اني طلع ليي فرسان
اذا اشتغل المركز حطيت الحل

موفقين

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخيرات نهوضتي
وكاني حليت 
بس هالمرة عفر صعبه
مع حرف الجيم
الي دوشني ولخبط الدنيا عندي  :wacko: 




وطلع لي الحل
فرسان ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
ودوم آنتظر مسابقات حلوة هيك ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واخيرا 

هذا هو حلي 

فرسان

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيبة قلبي
> 
> صباح الإيمان ورضا الرحمن يااااحبيبة قلبي
> 
> تسدقي شبكة الكلمه الضائعه بتفر ّ راسي اكتر من الكلمات المتقاطعه اهاهاهاه
> 
> لكن تبقى كلها ممتعة ورياضات ذهنية وتقوي المخ كما أثبتته الدراسات ومنها الكلمات المتقاطعه
> ...



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*صبحش الله بالخير انونة حياتي*
*شخبارش يالغلا عساش بخير*
*خلاص ولا يهمش ها المرة راح احط كلمات متقاطعة*
*كل شي ولا انونة قمري*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وما شاء الله عليش* 
*كاهي حليتيها تمام التمام*
*ربي يوفقش يا عمري*
*وتم التقييم ×5*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك ياقلبي*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بحمى الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> حليتها والله
> 
> بس ما يشتغل عندي مركز التحميل لساته في الصيانه
> 
> اني طلع ليي فرسان
> اذا اشتغل المركز حطيت الحل
> 
> موفقين







> واخيرا 
> 
> هذا هو حلي 
> 
> فرسان



*اهلا عفاف غناتي*
*اجابتك صحيحة غناتي*
*تم التقييم ×3*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



*اهلا والدي العزيز*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*حلك صحيح*
*ما ننحرم منك يارب*
*تم التقييم ×2*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صباح الخيرات نهوضتي
> وكاني حليت 
> بس هالمرة عفر صعبه
> مع حرف الجيم
> الي دوشني ولخبط الدنيا عندي 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*صباح الخيرات هموسة غناتي*
*خلاص مرة ثانية اشوف لش حرف ثاني هههههههههه*
*ربي يعطيش العافية غناتي*
*وحلك صحيح كمان*
*ربي يوفقش ويسعدش يارب*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الكلمات المتقاطعة الجديدة:*
**
*بالتوفيق للكل يارب*
*دمتم بخير*

----------

7mammah (04-21-2010), 

ابو طارق (04-21-2010)

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حنونه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اني ابخير يا أختي الحبيبه ، الأهم أنتين اكوني ابخير 

تسلمي ياعمري والله

أكيد اشتقنه للكلمات المتقاطعه وللمعلومات ومتعة البحث بما تحمله هالشبكات من كم ّ كبير من الثقافة المتنوعة ضمن قالب مربع الأحرفـ هادا

اييه واشقتنه الش بعد اكثر 

عن جد هالمره فيها متعة لأن تطلبت بحث كثير

وهذا اللي توصلت اله أتمنه صح






يارب يعطيش ألف ألف صحه وعافيه وقوة على شغلش الأروع دوم

حنونوه 

مابي اطوّل 

 حبيت كمان أقولش

*صباح الخير

----------

ابو طارق (04-21-2010), 

صفآء الروح (05-04-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*وينكم يا اعضاء*
*خلاص خلصت المشاركات*
*انتظر المزيد*
*تحياتي*

----------

ابو طارق (05-03-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا موجود عندي الحل منذ  يومين  وللاسف لم انتبه لتنزيله* 

*على الصفحة   على كل حال  هذا هو الحل* 

*مع كل التقدير والاحترام ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

سلام 

ابنتي 

*صفاء   الروح* 

ننتظر التصحيح  وشبكة  جديدة 

مع كل تقدير 

ابو طارق

----------

صفآء الروح (05-04-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*

*اسفه للتأخير في التصحيح*
*هذا حل الشبكه السابقه*
**
*ونجي للتصحيح الحين*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *حنونه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> *اني ابخير يا أختي الحبيبه ، الأهم أنتين اكوني ابخير*  
> *تسلمي ياعمري والله* 
> *أكيد اشتقنه للكلمات المتقاطعه وللمعلومات ومتعة البحث بما تحمله هالشبكات من كم ّ كبير من الثقافة المتنوعة ضمن قالب مربع الأحرفـ هادا* 
> *اييه واشقتنه الش بعد اكثر*  
> *عن جد هالمره فيها متعة لأن تطلبت بحث كثير* 
> *وهذا اللي توصلت اله أتمنه صح* 
> ...



*وعليكم السلام والرحمه حبيبتي*
*اشتقت الك كتييييييير*
*وربي ماني قادره على فراقش*
*وان شاء الله ترجعي قريب*
*وتطمنيني عن اخبارك* 
*ونجي للأجاباتك*
*ما شاء الله عليش كلها صحيحه*
*ربي يعطيش الف الف عافيه*
*وتستحقي التقييم ×5*
*وربي مايحرمني منك يارب*
*لك خالص تحياتي وأشواقي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *انا موجود عندي الحل منذ يومين وللاسف لم انتبه لتنزيله*  
> *على الصفحة على كل حال هذا هو الحل*  
> *مع كل التقدير والاحترام ابنتي*  
> 
> *ابو طارق*



*اهلا والدي العزيز*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية* 
*اجاباتك كلها صحيحة*
*سيتم التقييم×3* 





> سلام 
> 
> ابنتي  
> *صفاء الروح*  
> ننتظر التصحيح وشبكة جديدة  
> مع كل تقدير  
> 
> ابو طارق



*وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
*اهلا بعودتك والدي*
*لحظات وتنزل الشبكة الجديدة*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم
الكلمات المتقاطعة الجديدة:*
**
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*دمتم بخير*

----------

ابو طارق (05-04-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق



----------

صفآء الروح (05-12-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



*السلام عليكم*
*صبحك ربي بالخير والدي العزيز*
*اشكرك جزيل الشكر لمتابعتك للمسابقه*
*سيتم التقييم × 5*
*ربي يعطيك الف الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السلام عليكم 

*
*ابنتي* 


*صفاء الروح* 


*ننتظر شبكة جديدة* 


*مع كل تقدير* 



*ابو طارق*

----------

صفآء الروح (06-15-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *السلام عليكم 
> 
> *
> *ابنتي* 
> 
> 
> *صفاء الروح* 
> 
> 
> ...



*اهلا والدي العزيز*
*اعتذر على التأخير*
*كله بسبب انقطاع النت الله يعين بس*
*وان شاء الله نكمل المسابقة من جديد*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*متباركين بمولد الإمامين الباقر و الهادي عليهما السلام وكل عام وانتم بخير*
*وهذي كلمات متقاطعة جديدة :*
**

*تحياتي لكم جميعاً*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*لقد  تم الحل  وارجوا ان يكون  صحيح* 

*مع كل تقدير  واحترام ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------

صفآء الروح (06-21-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم* 
*هذا حل الكلمات السابقة*
**

*وسيتم التصحيح الآن*
*لي عوده*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *لقد تم الحل وارجوا ان يكون صحيح* 
> 
> *مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنتي* 
> 
> *ابو طارق*



*حلك صحيح والدي العزيز*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم × 5*
*لك خالص تحياتي وشكري* 
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*وهذي كلمات متقاطعة جديدة :*
** 
*تحياتي لكم جميعاً*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------

ابو طارق (06-21-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

يعطيكي العافية ابنتي 


صفـآء الروح


جهودك في هذه المسابقة وكما الاحظ


انها من تأليف كتاب لبنانين لانها تحتوي على


كلمات من المجتمع اللبناني 


اكرر شكري وتقديري 


ابو طارق

----------


## ابو طارق

**

*ابنتي العزيزة* 

*صفآء الروح* 

*هذا هو حلي وارجوا ان يكون صحيح* 

*مع تمنياتي لكي بالتوفيق والنجاح* 

*ابو طارق*

----------

صفآء الروح (08-02-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اعتذر للتأخير*
*هذا حل الكلمات السابقة*
**

----------


## صفآء الروح

> يعطيكي العافية ابنتي 
> 
> 
> صفـآء الروح
> 
> 
> جهودك في هذه المسابقة وكما الاحظ
> 
> 
> ...







> **
> 
> *ابنتي العزيزة* 
> 
> *صفآء الروح* 
> 
> *هذا هو حلي وارجوا ان يكون صحيح* 
> 
> *مع تمنياتي لكي بالتوفيق والنجاح* 
> ...



*اهلا والدي العزيز*
*اجاباتك صحيح* 
*ربي يعطيك الف الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*سيتم التقييم × 5*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بود*

----------

ابو طارق (08-20-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم الله الف عافية رواد هذا الصرح الجميل

----------


## صفآء الروح

> يعطيكم الله الف عافية رواد هذا الصرح الجميل



*تسلمي عفاف غناتي*
*وان شاء الله نشوفش تشاركي معانا*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم* 
*اعتذر عن تقصيري الشديد في قسم المسابقات*
*وان شاء الله نحاول نكون نشيطين*
*وهذي الشبكة جديدة* 
**

*خالص التحاياا*
*دمتم بخير*

----------

ابو طارق (08-25-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الل
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*لقد تم حل الكلمات المتقاطعة  وكانت صعبة  وهناك سؤال ايضا  غلط* 

*وهو ان بحيرة  طبرية  هي مياه عذبة وليس مالحة كما ورد في السؤال*

*المهم  تشكري ابنتي * 

*صفاء الروح* 

*على اعادة تنشيط هذة المسابقة* 

*واتمنى التوفيق  للجميع* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موفقين جماعة

----------

